# ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE?



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

Seems like I'm the only chick I know who has a tricked-out Dub. Every time I meet other Dubbers, it's a sausage party, for real. Are there any other Dubber chicks out there like me? I feel like I'm all alone in the world of VW girls


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DUBQUEEN)*

No, there's a bunch of us.


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (crazyreesie)*

For real? Where y'all at? You got a group, or a website, or Dub pictures? For the past 5 years, I thought I was all alone, and there have been Dub chicks out there that I've never known about all this time? Damn! 
My computer won't display the Dubsnorth.com page- I don't know why. Oh, and, by the way, when I say boyfriends, I'm referring to my former boyfriends- don't have one now. Wish I did- a guy that was as devoted to the Dubs as I am...










_Modified by DUBQUEEN at 11:25 AM 10-27-2005_


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DUBQUEEN)*

Well, not all women on Vortex constantly advertise that they are women, so you might be surprised.







There are lots of us though, all over the place. I know there are a few websites devoted solely to female VW drivers, although, except for the DurtyGurls sub-forum of Atlanta-based DurtyDubs, I can't think of any off the top of my head.
The DubsNorth site is currently offline. Our domain expired without warning and we've been having some trouble getting it back up due to the fact that the company we were using subletted our account to another company in Australia that doesn't have a user support e-mail address, which we didn't find out about until the site went down.








Try the Golf II/Jetta II forum and the New England regional forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (crazyreesie)*

When do you think it'll be back up- any idea? I would love to contribute pictures and things. I'm sure them chicks down south do trick out their cars, but what about New England, you know? Well, I'm going to the last VW car show this year. It's on Sunday at a VW dealership in Hanover, or somewhere out there. I missed all the others due to a lot of Dubber dudes consuming way too much Haterade. It's real f'ed up. They would either tell me wrong dates on purpose, or tell me after the events were over. Sucka @ss dudes, man...








_Modified by DUBQUEEN at 11:50 AM 10-27-2005_


_Modified by DUBQUEEN at 11:51 AM 10-27-2005_


----------



## muttonchops (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DUBQUEEN)*

Ummm correction, its called a sausage-fest, not a sausage party!!


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (muttonchops)*

YEA, RIGHT??? LOL...


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DUBQUEEN)*

i'd have to agree that most of the ladies here don't advertise that they are such. when a gilr advertises that she is so it's like blood in water. guys will come out of nowhere. it's crazy.


----------



## 3VWMAN (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DUBQUEEN)*

A chick who is into dubs and is single....will you marry me?


----------



## 00Psst (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (3VWMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3VWMAN* »_A chick who is into dubs and is single....will you marry me?
















First official leg hump. Congrats!
For DUBQUEEN, try the regional forum for New England. There are a couple of women on there that post somewhat regularly.


----------



## 3VWMAN (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (00Psst)*


_Quote, originally posted by *00Psst* »_
First official leg hump. Congrats!


I figured someone had to start but I was just kidding.


----------



## 00Psst (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (3VWMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3VWMAN* »_I figured someone had to start but I was just kidding.









I figured but I just like saying leg hump.


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (00Psst)*

MY GOD DAMN COMPUTER DIED!
My mechanic and I were driving our own cars from this VW event, when suddenly my computer shut off on the highway ramp. My mechanic found corrosion to some ground wiring going to the computer or some *ish. Now the fiducked up thing about it is that, I had a mechanic before who, I found out a little too late, screwed me over on the price of a computer- that typical mechanic and female customer BS. My other one died before back on Father's Day, and a few days later, he sold me a computer for $150 (I know, I know, at the time I didn't know any better), and harrassed me for the money, saying his friend really really needed the money ASAP. I found out later that the guy who gave him the computer was a mutual friend we have, and he had GIVEN that computer to my mechanic, telling my mechanic he heard my computer died, and to give the computer he had to me free of charge, because he wanted to help me out. That's when I told him, "No, he sold it to me for $150." Dude hit the roof, saying, not only does a used computer not go for more than $50, but my mechanic did not tell him he made any profit over something Dude told him to give away. Needless to say, I was very hurt, because I figured if he couldn't be my mechanic when I needed him, he was a least a good friend. My mechanic has probably done this to me more times than I probably realize, too. Very grimy, but I'm not going to name any names...

_Modified by DUBQUEEN at 9:01 AM 10-28-2005_


_Modified by DUBQUEEN at 7:23 PM 11-1-2005_


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (3VWMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3VWMAN* »_A chick who is into dubs and is single....will you marry me?
















Yes!....No....Yes!....No....Yes!....No
Typical chick, eh?








One VW is stock and staying that way; the other is slightly modded. I have nothing against modding cars, but my monetary priorities are keeping the cars running not making them look good to please other VW enthusiasts







. And I spend most of my time in the A1 and Cabby Forums http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and I don't go to GTGs around my area because they're 98% testosterone-filled, are always too damn far away and said guys could care less about a lowly stock A1 VW, regardless if a chick works on it and drives it.


_Modified by kamzcab86 at 4:35 PM 10-28-2005_


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (kamzcab86)*

THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICTURES!!!


----------



## mk2jettarunner (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm gay, that help any?


----------



## VWGLI06Girl (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DUBQUEEN)*

Yeah, I am with you! Nice to know there are aother girls here. What do you drive...


----------



## Katmandu (May 26, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICTURES!!!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Katmandu (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (mk2jettarunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2jettarunner* »_I'm gay, that help any?


----------



## PDXGTI8V 2.0 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (Katmandu)*

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!! BEST THREAD EVAR!!!!!!!!!















joking, carry on then
and no, i dont internet leg hump, sorry, i'm spoken for...


----------



## madd92jettas (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (PDXGTI8V 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDXGTI8V 2.0* »_ i dont internet leg hump, sorry, i'm spoken for...









He's lying of course and I do particate in internet leg humping myself


----------



## PDXGTI8V 2.0 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (madd92jettas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madd92jettas* »_
He's lying of course and* I do particate in internet leg humping myself *









yes, he does, i've seen it many times, it's scary really


----------



## madd92jettas (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (PDXGTI8V 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDXGTI8V 2.0* »_
yes, he does, i've seen it many times, it's scary really









It was only scary because I was humping your leg.....


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (PDXGTI8V 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDXGTI8V 2.0* »_and no, i dont internet leg hump, sorry, 

Oh really? That's not what I heard.


----------



## PDXGTI8V 2.0 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_
Oh really? That's not what I heard.























meany pants!!!!







I do NOT!!!!


----------



## madd92jettas (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (PDXGTI8V 2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDXGTI8V 2.0* »_














meany pants!!!!







I do NOT!!!!
















You do too. I still have the marks on my leg


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (madd92jettas)*

My gf drives this:


----------



## corradokidVR666 (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DUBQUEEN)*

my girlfiend wants a vw if that makes you feel any better


----------



## madd92jettas (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: (rabbitmania)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitmania* »_My gf drives this:










WTF are those side skirts?


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (rabbitmania)*

NIIIIIICE!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif "NUFF SAID!!!


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (madd92jettas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madd92jettas* »_

WTF are those side skirts?

Zender skirts. NLA.
*DUBQUEEN*- Joelle says thanks.










_Modified by rabbitmania at 4:00 PM 10-31-2005_


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DUBQUEEN)*

The biggest club in Colorado (http://www.edition719.com) has a little over 50 members and 20% of them are chicks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
For the record, I am not a chick...


----------



## tornado jti (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Colorado 16v)*

there are lots. not saying me(i am spoken for) but vw chicks that do not have boyfriends that are into dubs, are missing the boat. although
i know it can be tough, alot of men out there are tools(not me of course







). i never would figure that women would want to seperate
themselves, though. most of the women i know hate other women!


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

Dub girlie here...we're all over the place. We just don't usually advertise.


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (tornado jti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tornado jti* »_ most of the women i know hate other women!


Not trying to take this thread on a tangent, but that's unfortunate. I hate that stereotype, and I also hate that it's mostly true.
Anyway, DUBQUEEN, any pics of your car? I looked through the pics from the Mass GTG but didn't see any that looked like what you described.


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (crazyreesie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_Not trying to take this thread on a tangent, but that's unfortunate. I hate that stereotype, and I also hate that it's mostly true.
Anyway, DUBQUEEN, any pics of your car? I looked through the pics from the Mass GTG but didn't see any that looked like what you described.

I resent the stereotype as well. Catty girls just plain suck, and I'm happy to say, there are very few of the catty types around here.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yes DUBQUEEN, where's the ride???


----------



## tornado jti (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*

sorry if i offended anyone. i was not sterotyping anyone by any means,
in fact i hate when people stereo type other people. people do it to me all the time. since i am in sales, alot of people think of me as dishonest. some people think that just because i am in a shirt and tie
everyday, that i am all about money. oh well, enough of my ranting,
back to the dub chicks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (tornado jti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tornado jti* »_sorry if i offended anyone. i was not sterotyping anyone by any means, 

While I resent the stereotype, no offense was taken personally. If I was so easily offended, I *would* probably fit into the catty typical-chick stereotype.








Cheers!










_Modified by Lucky_Mcgee at 1:06 PM 11-2-2005_


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

The original question (ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE?) can be taken three ways:
(1) Any Dub chicks _similar to me_ out there?
(2) Any Dub chicks _care for me_ out there?
(3) Any Dub chicks like me _out there instead of here_?









Here's a site:
http://www.girliegirlracing.com/shop/default.asp
Here's a sight:








_Warning: Not all Girlie Girls drive Dubs_


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (oasis)*

i click the link and its...







Pink...


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (oasis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oasis* »__Warning: Not all Girlie Girls drive Dubs_

We should be grateful for small favors.







This poor 2.0 probably can't get out of its own way with all that "aesthetic" crap on it!

_Quote, originally posted by *Girlie Girl Racing site* »_Mods: 17" Drag DR4 Wheels, Kumo Tires, Blue Neon Brake, Gas and Clutch Pedal, Neon Gear Shift Knob, Gearshift Boot, Floor, Neon Ground Effects, Remote Control Halogen Lights, 3-R Racing Tuned Exhaust System, Pioneer AM-FM-CD Remote Control Stereo System w/ Screen Saver, Metallic Blue Highlighted Rear Spoiler, Metallic Blue Racing Hood Pins, Replica German Front Tag Plate.


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (crazyreesie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oasis* »__Warning: Not all Girlie Girls drive Dubs_


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_We should be grateful for small favors. 









I *am* in fact a "Girlie Girl" *and* I drive a dub. Sure, my Cabby is pink, and girlie, but so am I, so why *shouldn't* it reflect my personality? 








The fact that I will wear gloves so I don't get grease under my nails when I work on my car doesn't make me any less of an enthusiast. Especially when I'm pulling out my own engine next week to prepare for the swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








The whole idea of girls digging cars is interesting, _because_ we are girls. So instead of some of you "tough girls" looking down your nose at those of us who enjoy being feminine and girly, why can't we embrace our differences, and still enjoy being a girl as much as we enjoy our dubs??








Don't put me down because I'm a "girlie girl"...it's hard enough to get past the boy stereotypes, and I personally respect *any* girl who is even half as dedicated to her VW as I am to mine.
I _love_ being a girl, and I _love_ being feminine, *and* I _love_ my dub. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Just my .02 for whatever it's worth.
Cheers.










_Modified by Lucky_Mcgee at 10:28 AM 11-16-2005_


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_
The whole idea of girls digging cars is interesting, _because_ we are girls. So instead of some of you "tough girls" looking down your nose at those of us who enjoy being feminine and girly, why can't we embrace our differences, and still enjoy being a girl as much as we enjoy our dubs??








Don't put me down because I'm a "girlie girl"...it's hard enough to get past the boy stereotypes, and I personally respect *any* girl who is even half as dedicated to her VW as I am to mine.
I _love_ being a girl, and I _love_ being feminine, *and* I _love_ my dub. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










I get crap all the time for having a "girly" car... I have a freakin' Kamei flower vase on my dash, so trust me, I'd be the last one to knock you just for having a pink car. I wasn't looking down my nose at you for being girly. I'm not a fan of those who perpetuate the stereotype that all girls can do is bolt on every APC part they can find, and I know not all Girlie Girls on the site are like that, but those who I know are.


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (crazyreesie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_I have a freakin' Kamei flower vase on my dash

You have a Kamei flower vase in your CAR?!? UGH! What a _girl_!!








Oh, wait. 








Here's to being a *girl*!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*

Hard to see because the sun's shining right on it, but yup, it's there.


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (crazyreesie)*

I can see it.








And nice clean ride!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*

just the fact that car chicks are so hard to come by and the ones i know of are more like guys.
and when i do that on any of my cars my jeans are filthy and my harry gut is hanging out of a semi tatterd shirt.

Nice Ride










_Modified by Kliener Fuchs at 1:51 PM 11-3-2005_


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_when i do that on any of my cars my jeans are filthy and my harry gut is hanging out of a semi tatterd shirt.
Nice Ride









We were mostly working on some wiring for the driving lights and turn signals that day. Nothing to get too filthy over.








Oh, and I photoshopped my hairy gut out of the pic.















& thanks!


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*

any more pics of the Pink Cabby?
the person wrenching on it?


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_any more pics of the Pink Cabby?
the person wrenching on it?









Search through the Cabby Forum and you might find the rest of her pics. You might even find one of me wrenching as a bonus...


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (kamzcab86)*

heh this is what my wife drives...if its any consulation,


----------



## StephanieSadorra (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (kamzcab86)*

my car (and me, a chick..)lol sightly modded.. and ...yeah FORBID you come on the site as a girl... jeez, these guys can't handle a simple photograph.... sausage fest? how about sausage maze....
I normally hang out at eclubvw.com. not to many chicks, but, the treat you like a regular vw enthusiast at least..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgeek19s (Mar 26, 2005)

sweet car,.........makes me jealous...


_Modified by dieselgeek19s at 5:48 AM 11-4-2005_


----------



## snowmaka (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (dieselgeek19s)*

beautiful.. we need more vw chicks out there


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (snowmaka)*

I like your Boots.


----------



## scknight (Sep 9, 2005)

and that picture right there just sold more VW's than the sushi box, the bicycler at night, and the football catch commercials the idiots at VW NA put out- combined. LOL


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (scknight)*

you know, that would make one hell of a wall paper...
(right now i have a pic of my 352)


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_(right now i have a pic of my 352)









Now that's HOT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by Lucky_Mcgee at 10:42 AM 11-4-2005_


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_Search through the Cabby Forum and you might find the rest of her pics. You might even find one of me wrenching as a bonus...









I tried to find it to post, but couldn't.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_








Now that's HOT. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















_Modified by Lucky_Mcgee at 10:42 AM 11-4-2005_

Thanks


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*

I rarely wander into his forum, but I thought this thread was pretty cool. I've been chilling with VW for almsot 3 and a half years now and have owned 8 dubs since.
Here I am with my latest fascination:


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_
I tried to find it to post, but couldn't.























Yours or mine?








Either way, I found 'em all!














The search function is a glorious thing.... let it be a scavenger hunt for these guys Lucky


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (kamzcab86)*

meh, its ok. i just found your websigts...


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_meh, its ok. i just found your websigts...









Well that explains the new username







... just be aware that that site is made up of Cabriolet people








I'll give you a scavenger hunt hint: one Cab thread here on the Tex will lead you to 2 others with pics


----------



## StephanieSadorra (Nov 4, 2005)

thanks.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
I'll give you a scavenger hunt hint: one Cab thread here on the Tex will lead you to 2 others with pics
















Workin on it as of..... NOW.


----------



## RisR32 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DUBQUEEN)*

Im a Chick, I have a DUB!!


----------



## Fuzzball (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (StephanieSadorra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StephanieSadorra* »_jeez, these guys can't handle a simple photograph.... sausage fest? how about sausage maze....

Yeah. I get embarrassed to even be a guy by the comments and lack of restraint some guys display.







For what it’s worth, you’re very cute and rather attractive. I’ve seen your work and it is quite tasteful. BTW, nice choice in color for your .:R. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Ladies, if you’re looking for women dubbers or car enthusiasts, the DürtyDübs has a women only subgroup called the DürtyGürls and IIRC founded by Noosh (loopsnew).
Cheers








Edit: I just read the first page (followed a link to the 2nd page) and noticed crazyreesie's post on the Dürties.







I'll leave up the links anyways for easy reference.


_Modified by Fuzzball at 1:36 AM 11-5-2005_


----------



## IgoByte (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (StephanieSadorra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StephanieSadorra* »_I normally hang out at eclubvw.com.

I suspect this alone should increase traffic to that site about three-fold.








Nice picture, by the way. 
What have you done to the _.:R_ and how long have you had it?


----------



## 171655 (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (StephanieSadorra)*

Holy KRAP. Nice R


----------



## W (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (StephanieSadorra)*

hey - is that snow in nashville?.. i lived in Nashville for a few years, surprised to see the white stuff there...


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (W)*

http://www.durtydubs.com/durtygurls/
Some of us are here ^ but we're all over. I'm lucky to have a few VW girls here in the Chicagoland area to hang out with, talk cars but also be able to say hey look at this awesome new shirt i got.


----------



## PHX06Passat (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (StephanieSadorra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StephanieSadorra* »_my car (and me, a chick..)lol sightly modded.. and ...yeah FORBID you come on the site as a girl... jeez, these guys can't handle a simple photograph.... sausage fest? how about sausage maze....
I normally hang out at eclubvw.com. not to many chicks, but, the treat you like a regular vw enthusiast at least..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









Now that's hott! The R32 is nice too......


----------



## J4GirL (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (PHX06Passat)*

i'm a chick with a dub...(audi soon)







and a bike and i work at my bf's shop and i love modding his car too! 
so yeah we're out here...


----------



## NorthAtlR32 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (VentoVR6Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Girl* »_http://www.durtydubs.com/durtygurls/
Some of us are here ^ but we're all over. I'm lucky to have a few VW girls here in the Chicagoland area to hang out with, talk cars but also be able to say hey look at this awesome new shirt i got.









Dub girls are all over. My wife is a dubber - has a modded R32. Just like Katie^, she's also a DurtyGurl. Next year we're hitting the road on the car show circuit which will open plenty of opportunities to meet and hang out. She spends most of her time handling her website and her myspace page, for now - at least until her career takes off. Here she is with her _R32_:


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (GolfGLSGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGLSGirl* »_I rarely wander into his forum, but I thought this thread was pretty cool. I've been chilling with VW for almsot 3 and a half years now and have owned 8 dubs since.
Here I am with my latest fascination:









Beautiful girl, and a beautiful ride!! Very tastefully done!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jadey (Nov 5, 2005)

There are us dub chicks out here , I have joined just to post in this thread . haha. I have been a dubber since i was 12 and been a part of the scene for the last few years . I have just opened my own forum in the last couple of weeks and met my boyfriend via the dub scene . .. Oh and I drive a Corrado


----------



## Nie Hinunter (Sep 27, 2005)

NorthAtlR32
I read your womans myspace page and uhh you are pretty freakin chill. There are some fools saying all this stuff...
...I don't know if I could handle that!


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: (rabbitmania)*

Just wanted to say that 1983 Rabbit sure looks sweet. Gotta love it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

wow.. nice car connection.. more pics about your ride availeble??
great style.


----------



## DubGuy101 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

The woman of this forum leave me speachless!
I can't belive the stuff you come up with and do!
99% of all woman installs i have seen are 100% better then most installs i have seen by guys! 
They take there time, don't rush! and things come out great!
Ahh any time any of the woman of the forums want to work on a VW, Come around my way..Your more then welcome to do my 2.0 16v Turbo swap, Autronic style! (stand alone) I bet you could prob figgure out alot better way to get it done then me!..I'm being serrious, not a pig!
I would love to work on a car with a real woman, girly girl, or not..does not matter! I'm not a fashest pig! To each is own! And help me do my clean install!


----------



## missammie (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

Here are my assets
































The rado freshly painted DBP but before being wet-sanded and polished:

























_Modified by missammie at 3:42 PM 11-6-2005_


_Modified by missammie at 3:44 PM 11-6-2005_


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (missammie)*

Here's my "girly" car


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (TR32)*

I'm a girl. I drive a VW. 



















_Modified by littleredgolf at 3:42 PM 11-7-2005_


----------



## CODE7-C (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (VentoVR6Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Girl* »_http://www.durtydubs.com/durtygurls/
Some of us are here ^ but we're all over. I'm lucky to have a few VW girls here in the Chicagoland area to hang out with, talk cars but also be able to say hey look at this awesome new shirt i got.









Yuppers







I'm on that site, and I'm on the other side of the US








Here's my pic.. in my old Jetta:








And the ride:


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (GTiRduN)*

Holy crap Alisha....that's yours?!


----------



## New _1.8t_owner (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (PHX06Passat)*

Wow Nice ride, ohh and your cute too


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (New _1.8t_owner)*


----------



## DubGuy101 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (crazyreesie)*

Your still living in Essex?


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DubGuy101)*

you girls got NICE







rides!
wish my fox was that cool.


----------



## loopsnew (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*

hey ladies!!! thank you!! ! you too, james and john!! i'm proud to say the dürtygürls are some of the coolest people around that I can share my love of cars ( not just VW either







) and clothes














i hope the rest of you will join us. its a fun group for sure. sorry i sould like such a valley girl. guess i've had too much candy today ( my work is drenched in chocolate from all the left over halloween treats! and i can't help myself!







)
here's me and my most current car
























my myspace: 
http://www.myspace.com/loopsnew
http://www.myspace.com/durtygurls


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (loopsnew)*

Ok everyones showing their cars now, I want to play too








Me and Noosh have little twins, except I dont have the bling wheels















My babies: http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
















I dont have a lot of pictures of my self so I'll just include this little myspace taste
















It's all about the cars anyway.








I love seeing all these gurls with their rides, I dig the A1 Jetta above a lot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

i'm a gorl too... Dont feel bad the tuner world is male revolving... females are so few...


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DubGuy101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGuy101* »_Your still living in Essex?

If that was directed at me, then yes.


----------



## NorthAtlR32 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (niehinunter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niehinunter* »_NorthAtlR32
I read your womans myspace page and uhh you are pretty freakin chill. There are some fools saying all this stuff...
...I don't know if I could handle that!

You should read her E-mail. LOL!


_Modified by NorthAtlR32 at 7:50 PM 11-8-2005_


----------



## GTIcharlie (Jul 27, 2004)

in the immortal words of Wayne and Garth,,,SHWINGGGG!!!


----------



## DubGuy101 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (GTIcharlie)*

Yeah it was too you Craz...Hey want to stop by my old house and see ifm y bug is still there? 9 parizzo st...By the fair grounds


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (DubGuy101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubGuy101* »_Yeah it was too you Craz...Hey want to stop by my old house and see ifm y bug is still there? 9 parizzo st...By the fair grounds

Sure. My apartment is practically right behind the fairgrounds so it can't be too far!








Anyway, lots of nice cars in this thread so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good job girls!


----------



## Jadey (Nov 5, 2005)

My Baby


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_Here's my "girly" car

















i'll bet the girl who owns this car is a good look'n ladie.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (******)*

What is that in the side window? Rocket Assist?


----------



## structureguy246 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*

how come all of these girls have .:R's







I WANT ONE!


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (structureguy246)*


_Quote, originally posted by *structureguy246* »_how come all of these girls have .:R's







I WANT ONE!









Wouldn't that make the R a chick car?


----------



## structureguy246 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (dr_spock)*

Hey if i get the car, ill take the title!


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_What is that in the side window? Rocket Assist?

Its a swamp cooler.


----------



## loopsnew (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: (structureguy246)*


_Quote, originally posted by *structureguy246* »_Hey if i get the car, ill take the title!









well, then it wouldn't be a chick's car, rather a d!ck's car, huh?






















:n


----------



## Nie Hinunter (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (NorthAtlR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NorthAtlR32* »_
You should read her E-mail. LOL!

_Modified by NorthAtlR32 at 7:50 PM 11-8-2005_

Well that is all crap. I can't believe that people are that ignorant to read that she is married and is madly in love with you and still say that. I guess I was raised good becaue I would never be dumb and ignorant like that. Stupid idiots will never learn huh?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (loopsnew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *loopsnew* »_
well, then it wouldn't be a chick's car, rather a d!ck's car, huh?






















:n

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice one.


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_What is that in the side window? Rocket Assist?

go take a cruise through the aircooled forum... There's lots of cars in there with them. same question gets asked all the time in there.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (vr6todd)*

But..... Thats the "Air Cooled" guys







. they dont got... coolent....







i mean, i cant go in there...


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (VentoVR6Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Girl* »_Its a swamp cooler.









I like a lady that knows her stuff








Here's me:










_Modified by vrrmVW at 1:55 PM 11-9-2005_


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*

swamp cooler my ass. we all know thats a giant sub so that you can pump all your mad bass.


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (******)*

Yes that too. I"m building a speaker box tonight to bump beats for mad blocks (a prize for anyone who knows those lyrics).


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*









*You can't touch this, yo. *








What's my prize?!


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_
I like a lady that knows her stuff








Here's me:









_Modified by vrrmVW at 1:55 PM 11-9-2005_

thats a cool shirt O.


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (NorthAtlR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NorthAtlR32* »_Dub girls are all over. My wife is a dubber - has a modded R32. Just like Katie^, she's also a DurtyGurl. Next year we're hitting the road on the car show circuit which will open plenty of opportunities to meet and hang out. She spends most of her time handling her website and her myspace page, for now - at least until her career takes off. Here she is with her _R32_:









How did your wife end up doing in the look-a-like contest a while back? Also did you ever make any of those R32 posters?


----------



## NorthAtlR32 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (20th_Ann_GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th_Ann_GTi* »_How did your wife end up doing in the look-a-like contest a while back? Also did you ever make any of those R32 posters?

She was voted first place on-line... then Stuff rated her third place as a look-alike. Afterwards, they told her that she didn't have the "girl next door" appearance for their magazine. So, as it turned out, it was all about Stuff and not Sony... And the poster is made and availavle here.
Thanks for asking, by the way.


----------



## NorthAtlR32 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (niehinunter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niehinunter* »_Well that is all crap. I can't believe that people are that ignorant to read that she is married and is madly in love with you and still say that. I guess I was raised good becaue I would never be dumb and ignorant like that. Stupid idiots will never learn huh?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I have found many of the notes and comments entertaining (I'm not the jealous type). But one characteristic that repeats itself... they're not reading her profile, just falling in love with a picture and rushing forward. (sigh)


----------



## VDubnit8v (Apr 30, 2005)

damn, y cant i find a dub chick in jersey, all of them over here drive hondas, nice dubs for the ladies that posted here


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_But..... Thats the "Air Cooled" guys







. they dont got... coolent....







i mean, i cant go in there...









good point... i guess you know your place around here


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (******)*

Hey thanks ******. It was a 70's full length dress, so I chopped the bottom off and I wear it backwards, so the zippers in the front.








Very polkadottie.


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_








*You can't touch this, yo. *








What's my prize?!
















No no no. Not Hammer, it's a line from Digable Planets. Remember them?


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (loopsnew)*

That's kinda cool, because my club is Dutty Dub, so I'm a Dutty Girl. I wish I could be with you all, though. I'm all alone in the Dubworld here in the mean streets of Boston









Here's my baby. She's not done, but she-a-commin-along...


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*

Wow, DubQueen, your car has a really rich red.







It's very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (littleredgolf)*

Sankyou!!!


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DUBQUEEN)*

This is my ride right now....








This is what it is going to look like come spring time
















And this is me and my co-pilot when she was a pup


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*

NIIIICE!!! Are you going to get her new shoes in the Spring?
((the car, not the puppy))


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

you know its only fair to name this a ******-fest right?








Edit: aw, no fair, can't the womans female anatomy








I'm pretty new to VDUB scene and GTG's. But as a guy, I don't understand why other guys don't like girls at GTG's and give mis-information. I think a good GTG would have a nice balance. I go out of my way to talk to the few girls at meets especially if they're just standing around chillin lonely. Reading about your troubles gives me good insight as to why I probably can't get my girlfriend to go to a meet or GTG with me.
Anyways, all of your cars are awesome. its cool seein dieselgirl showin off her MK5, seen her in the MK5 forum










_Modified by SLY MK5 at 9:05 AM 11-11-2005_


----------



## 15DGR V6 (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: (missammie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *missammie* »_Here are my assets


















Nice car combo!











_Modified by 15DGR V6 at 10:04 AM 11-11-2005_


----------



## Dashboard Monk (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_

































The paint looks great as does the interior. I'm personally not into the chrome wheels or the clear tails but, it's not my car, it's yours!
Very nice MKII. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Dashboard Monk)*

I sat and read this whole forum, im very impressed with the amount of girls that are on this site and have never been more proud of the vortex then at this point in time. Meanwhile ive seen dubqueen voicen her choice around here and letting people know shes a girl, thats really cool and i think all the other girls should let everyone know there girls too. Power to you dubqueen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (KMSgolf)*

Yeah, I've had a few guys on here think I'm a guy (when I send them an IM or whatever). When I tell them I'm a girl they're all shocked.


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (littleredgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littleredgolf* »_Yeah, I've had a few guys on here think I'm a guy (when I send them an IM or whatever). When I tell them I'm a girl they're all shocked.









Yup.


----------



## DubGuy101 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*

DUBQUEEN Don't segragrate your self just cause your a female! you are not alone in the not so means streets of Boston. Your part of a bigger family then that! Your part of the dub family (i guess a durty club too? lol)
Your never alone when you have a family like that! As well, i know tons of dub chicks out your way! they are hidden in the wood work..
Ahh we one of the same, family


----------



## kuklaki (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: (DubGuy101)*

Young Dub Chicks, old dub chicks, and there are even young-at-heart mom dub chicks like me








Here is my favorite one out of many owned....








Good to see you girls out there







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by kuklaki at 3:56 PM 11-13-2005_


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_NIIIICE!!! Are you going to get her new shoes in the Spring?
((the car, not the puppy))









I hoping to get her these and lower her down a bit:








Simple but elegant. I am not a very complicated person, the simple things are what makes me the happiest (like spending the evening making my BF elk lasagna for dinner and hanging out w/ my pup) and I just want to add a little something to set my car apart. I spent the afternoon taking off my Jetta and TDI badge and replacing the TDI badge with a new one. As soon as I locate my camera I will post a picture -- I think it looks awesome.
As this is my first dub I am a total newbie but I have found this forum to be very supportive and its so cool to see other chicks out there who love their cars as much as I do ( my best friend who also has a TDI just doesnt understand my newest obsession)
And SLY MK5 you need to make it out west...you would love it!








And here is my pup again...because she is just so darn cute:










_Modified by dieselgirl at 9:25 PM 11-11-2005_


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*

My afternoon project:
before:








after:










_Modified by dieselgirl at 1:30 PM 11-12-2005_


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

I am not a chick, but I like chicks, and really like chicks who like dubs


----------



## missammie (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (15DGR V6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *15DGR V6* »_
Nice car combo!











Same to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love purple rados.


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (missammie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_And SLY MK5 you need to make it out west...you would love it!









Yeah I know, the farthest west I've been is Texas. I really need to experience some of that west coast. Btw, your dog is beautiful! What kind is she again? Oh, and you can't go wrong with those wheels, someone put them on their 2.5L and they came out great! You'd like them alot. Just watch the offset, if it is below 40mm (like if its 35mm), don't lower it too low or you'll have rubbing, thats what happened to one guy when he lowered it with "Vogtland Race Springs (45mm)". Nice badging, too, I like that "DI" in green.


_Quote, originally posted by *missammie* »_Same to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love purple rados.









Dang thats your purple corrado? That looks amazing, you have a picture of just it? It looks so nice!



_Modified by SLY MK5 at 11:21 AM 11-12-2005_


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (GTImeister)*

Good deal, ladies! Hey, I know some of these guys are not very supportive of us, but in all reality, I think they're just gay.
Ok, that was a joke.
For real, though, they think of us, and the first things that subconciously come to mind are "women drivers", naiveness with the machanics of cars, cooking, cleaning, kids, and "assuming the position", no respect, no remorse...
But the Dub world is not a man's world, although they would love to keep it that way. In my case, I quickly realized that many guys were just jealous, because they would criticize, but then I really had to look at what THEY were driving, and half of them had Dubs that were no where near as nice as mine. In other cases, their Dubs would be just as nice but they spent twice as much, or just as nice and spent the same amount, but either way, I am competition, and they don't like when women become their equal. But that's tough- after all that male Dubbers have put me through, I deserve to have the best VW in town...





_Modified by DUBQUEEN at 2:24 PM 11-12-2005_


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*

Nice... that this thread is 5 pages so far... It is also nice to see Female Dubbers out there with older model Vw's... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To bad there are not more here in Florida...


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (GTImeister)*

Hey GTImeister, that's great! Most other guy Dubbers feel the same way. The problem is, and I'm not saying this is you, but most of them just want chicks to LIKE Dubs and APPRECIATE them. They don't want to talk about the mechanics of Dubs with us, and if we buy them, they don't want to help us fix them up in any way, shape, or form. Every time I would tell guys, "Well, the ONLY reason I don't like GTIs is because they only have two doors.", they will say, "Oh right, because of your kids? Yea, plus if you have kids, what's the point in having a VR6, and..." I have to cut them off and be like, "I DON'T HAVE ANY KIDS!!! IT'S NOT ABOUT KIDS!!!" But whatever! I'm sure you're not like that. Thanks for the compliment on us Dub chicks!!!


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (SLY MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLY MK5* »_
Yeah I know, the farthest west I've been is Texas. I really need to experience some of that west coast. Btw, your dog is beautiful! What kind is she again? Oh, and you can't go wrong with those wheels, someone put them on their 2.5L and they came out great! You'd like them alot. Just watch the offset, if it is below 40mm (like if its 35mm), don't lower it too low or you'll have rubbing, thats what happened to one guy when he lowered it with "Vogtland Race Springs (45mm)". Nice badging, too, I like that "DI" in green.


You would love it....I know I do, which is why I won't move away again.








Daisy is a German Shorthaired Pointer, she is almost 10 months old now. She is just about the most affectionate dog I have ever met and feel pretty lucky she is mine. 
Thanks for the info on lowering w/ those wheels. I am so planning on going with Vogtland springs unless something else comes along that strikes my fancy.


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_Good deal, ladies! Hey, I know some of these guys are not very supportive of us, but in all reality, I think they're just gay.
Ok, that was a joke.
For real, though, they think of us, and the first things that subconciously come to mind are "women drivers", naiveness with the machanics of cars, cooking, cleaning, kids, and "assuming the position", no respect, no remorse...
But the Dub world is not a man's world, although they would love to keep it that way. In my case, I quickly realized that many guys were just jealous, because they would criticize, but then I really had to look at what THEY were driving, and half of them had Dubs that were either no where near as nice as mine. In other cases, their Dubs would be just as nice but they spent twice as much, or just as nice and spent the same amount, but either way, I am competition, and they don't like when women become their equal. But that's tough- after all that male Dubbers have put me through, I deserve to have the best VW in town...



Word.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_Good deal, ladies! Hey, I know some of these guys are not very supportive of us, but in all reality, I think they're just gay.
Ok, that was a joke.
For real, though, they think of us, and the first things that subconciously come to mind are "women drivers", naiveness with the machanics of cars, cooking, cleaning, kids, and "assuming the position", no respect, no remorse...
But the Dub world is not a man's world, although they would love to keep it that way. In my case, I quickly realized that many guys were just jealous, because they would criticize, but then I really had to look at what THEY were driving, and half of them had Dubs that were either no where near as nice as mine. In other cases, their Dubs would be just as nice but they spent twice as much, or just as nice and spent the same amount, but either way, I am competition, and they don't like when women become their equal. But that's tough- after all that male Dubbers have put me through, I deserve to have the best VW in town...




Wow, sucks that its like that for you. Out here we have some really great dub guys who respect the girls just as much as another guy and give props where they are due just the same. Being a female and working in the car industry, I find most guys are definitely shocked when a female knows what shes talking about in a male dominated society like this but gives respect for such also. Every once in a while I'll get someone who just really only wants to talk to a male but for the most part I have found the males to be just as accepting (shocked sometimes for sure) of a female who knows and loves these cars just as much as they do.


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_Thanks for the info on lowering w/ those wheels. I am so planning on going with Vogtland springs unless something else comes along that strikes my fancy.









Cool, get the Vogtland "sport" springs and not the "race" springs if you know you'll be getting a wheel with an offset under 40mm. That will keep you from your tires rubbing. Otherwise you're fine. Vogtland has very quality springs, I personally have had the race springs.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (SLY MK5)*

Cool beans....I will def get those. I think my bf has the sport springs on his and he loves them. Doesnt have a prob w/ rubbing now that he took the spacers off his tires.


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (VentoVR6Girl)*

I don't know, Ladies, maybe I need to remove myself from the mean streets of Boston...
LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*

There are other women in the Boston area... when I was in Springfield, though, I was the only girl who showed up to GTGs with my own car. The rest, if any, were girlfriends who sat in the cars chatting on cell phones and sulking.


----------



## DubGuy101 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*

Ahh i am putting my girl (well we are borken up) in a 92 GTI or the 95 golf, She can't wait to get to the GTG's this year! So you and her can hang out for sure if you girls want to do that chick thing, with out us men around! i dig that...You guys can go smoke your jane around the corrner! lol i wont tell!! hell i may chip in!


_Modified by DubGuy101 at 9:50 AM 11-13-2005_


----------



## 91_Jetta_GL_8v (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (madd92jettas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madd92jettas* »_
He's lying of course and I do particate in internet leg humping myself









you do that in real life too, literally


----------



## 91_Jetta_GL_8v (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_Good deal, ladies! Hey, I know some of these guys are not very supportive of us, but in all reality, I think they're just gay.
Ok, that was a joke.
For real, though, they think of us, and the first things that subconciously come to mind are "women drivers", naiveness with the machanics of cars, cooking, cleaning, kids, and "assuming the position", no respect, no remorse...
But the Dub world is not a man's world, although they would love to keep it that way. In my case, I quickly realized that many guys were just jealous, because they would criticize, but then I really had to look at what THEY were driving, and half of them had Dubs that were no where near as nice as mine. In other cases, their Dubs would be just as nice but they spent twice as much, or just as nice and spent the same amount, but either way, I am competition, and they don't like when women become their equal. But that's tough- after all that male Dubbers have put me through, I deserve to have the best VW in town...
_Modified by DUBQUEEN at 2:24 PM 11-12-2005_


not all of us think that way. most female dubbers i will admit have nicer rides than us guys. personally weither your a guy or girl if dubbing is what you like, than i say go for it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PJA021.8t (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*

Finally a post where ladies are involved and no dudes throwing their BS all over the place. Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to all the ladies here and their sweet dubs. Yes unfortunately the dub scene (or car scene for that matter) is male dominated and some guys do give ladies the chauvinistic cold shoulder so to speak http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif which should not be the case. Thankfully the peeps in the club I run with are'nt like that








As for my wife, she's not into cars like I am, but she lets me do my thing or sits with me when I'm watching racing and doesn't give me any crap, and I love her for that.

DUBQUEEN, I was at the BSD gtg at South Shore and remember seeing you ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep on Dubbin ladies


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (PJA021.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PJA021.8t* »_DUBQUEEN, I was at the BSD gtg at South Shore and remember seeing you ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh, GEEZ, now I'm blushing!







I know I was being a little overly-excited there, but believe it or not, that was my very first VW event EVER, thanks to being given the serious run-around. My mechanic was like, "If this excites you, wait 'til we go to an actual VW SHOW!" I guess I gotta wait til next year


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*

I think all us car luvin' ladies oughta get together and have a party. We should celebrate this thread not getting shut down like all the other "pro: women in mechanics" threads in the mk1 forums I tried to start and just lost all hope. They get shut down by the end of the day, usually.
It's party time ladies.



















_Modified by vrrmVW at 9:08 PM 11-12-2005_


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_It's party time ladies.









*WOOT!* It's a *BYOB* party!
I'll provide the beer, but ya'll need to *B*ring *Y*our *O*wn *B*oys.


















































Here's to being a Dub-Girl!


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*

YEA! The guys we bring will feel so out-casted that this time, midway through the event, it will be GUYS sitting in the passenger seats of OUR cars looking bored, ready to leave. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_YEA! The guys we bring will feel so out-casted that this time, midway through the event, it will be GUYS sitting in the passenger seats of OUR cars looking bored, ready to leave. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























WHOOT can I get a witness


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_YEA! The guys we bring will feel so out-casted that this time, midway through the event, it will be GUYS sitting in the passenger seats of OUR cars looking bored, ready to leave. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















that or you'll have to call animal control cause we boys can get a little fiesty, humping legs left and right.


----------



## VW Allan (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*

Here's my wife's ride....


----------



## 91_Jetta_GL_8v (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_
*WOOT!* It's a *BYOB* party!
I'll provide the beer, but ya'll need to *B*ring *Y*our *O*wn *B*oys.


















































Here's to being a Dub-Girl!




















































i think we can help in that department!


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (91_Jetta_GL_8v)*

Hey ladies... guess what I bought










_Modified by vrrmVW at 10:36 PM 11-14-2005_


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (VW Allan)*

That is too cute!!!


----------



## DubGuy101 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*

Sweet tulip's


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (DubGuy101)*








callalillies


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*

This is deff a cool thread i posted on it like a week ago and its still going...good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Id like to see all you girls at next years shows because in my neck of the woods girls yell at me for talking cars. id like to talk to some girls who can help me make motor desicions about my ride and just for kicks here she is:
















PS: i drive the golf..


----------



## CabrioLuv (Oct 2, 2004)

another dub chick here


----------



## DiasBora604 (Sep 26, 2005)

chic + vdub = hot
gj ladies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubGuy101 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (shermanfung)*

Yes it does, too bad you can't meet one around my area!
I'de love to work on my new project with a woman!!
1982 pickup, truck is show quality, going to do a engine swap..maybe a 1.8t, or 2.0 ABA turbo


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (DubGuy101)*

id love to meet a chick around here that can turn a wrench and not kick my ass in an arm wrestle...


----------



## DubChick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_I don't know, Ladies, maybe I need to remove myself from the mean streets of Boston...
LOL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

boston is the enemy.


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (DubChick82)*

HAHA DUB CHICK HERE!!!! 
I love how the title of this thread has called the attention of so many guys!! Makes me all fuzzy inside...








Well i drive a 1998 Cabrio at the moment, soon turning into my project car after my boyfriend and i finish fixing up my new Corrado G60 that i bought over the weekend. 
We've owned:
*1998 Cabrio GL
*1996 Jetta GL
*1991 GTI 16v 
*1990 Corrado G60
*1988 Scirocco 16V
*1987 Scirocco 16V
*1982 Scirocco 16v
(there's been a few non VW but these are the only ones that count..)
So anyone live around VA/MD/WV/NC that would like to get a group together to roll to H20fest with next summer???


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (CabiKat)*

Any norcal ladies around?


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_Any norcal ladies around?

if it makes you feel any better, i used to be SoCal until the forced move to the east a few years ago...








do u go to Dubfest?? i think thats only like 3hrs from san diego... i've never coem back to visit intime for it though... maybe next year.


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_id love to meet a chick around here that can turn a wrench and not kick my ass in an arm wrestle...

I can turn a wrench (it might not be the right direction but hey!) but my arm muscles are weak so.








I changed my oil today!!!! That's right...might have taken me 3 hours but dammit, I did it.







Then I washed my car. Will have pics up as soon as I get them developed and scan them.







I know that's the hard way but I'm not computer-savvy so I dunno how to use the digital camera.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (littleredgolf)*

hahah, cool. oragon is a little far away right now. i actually ust to live in Chilliwack B.C.







now im in the middle of the praries with a foot of snow


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*

Well hell. Why don't you move to Oregon then! It's sunny here right now. I took some pics of my car today. I might have already mentioned that but...pfft...I don't remember.







She's all shiny now. The trim looks like crap for some reason. All the black stuff is gone and it's icky.


----------



## snowmaka (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (littleredgolf)*

you wanna talk about sunny? the thermo hit 105 today, with 0 humidity. it dont get any better than that


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (snowmaka)*

- 30 in wind, 30 cm of snow...


----------



## DubGuy101 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (snowmaka)*

i wanyt to be where is is 105


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*

Aaaw come on....suck it up people! You sound like a bunch of girls or something!







It's just a little snow....


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (Lucky_Mcgee)*

TOPLESS IN THE SNOW


----------



## g60ADAM (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*

Excellent thread, I got my girlfriend into VW'S last year, she bought a 1995 cabrio, she did the standard mods, header, intake, exhaust, chip, ect...... I was so proud!!!







We just recently moved to central florida, So she sold the cabrio and now has a 03 20th GTI...jazz blue, right now its chipped by apr, but she wants to put a bigger turbo in it, and much more she says!!!








My Jazz Blue Jetta VR6, and her 20th GTI!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LitTleMsVBoX (Jan 6, 2005)

i got a dubb and i love it!! i turn my own wrenches.. thank you..

this is before i got the dub painted.. for your viewing pleasure...



_Modified by LitTleMsVBoX at 2:27 AM 11-17-2005_


----------



## turbo1eightG (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DUBQUEEN)*

hey, when you find some, let me know. i've been lookin for a dubbin girl for a long time. to me they are ranked in hottness right above asian chicks. haha. but seriously.


----------



## loopsnew (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_Aaaw come on....suck it up people! You sound like a bunch of girls or something!







It's just a little snow....




































hahha. that's so hot! much lub to the pinkster








:noosh


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (loopsnew)*

I love the pink. Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scknight (Sep 9, 2005)

LittleMiss V-
Awesome Full Metal Jacket quote!! Had to put notches in the TV stand every time we watched that movie in college- it was pretty notched by graduation.


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_Hey ladies... guess what I bought









_Modified by vrrmVW at 10:36 PM 11-14-2005_

MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DUBQUEEN)*

my girlfriends ride:


----------



## LitTleMsVBoX (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (scknight)*

lol thanks i love it.. kids who just dont understand are like... your a creep... lol its just because they dont have a dub yet!!


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (BlackVRJetta)*

That schit is hot!!!


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DUBQUEEN)*

You know, that _is_ a prety 'Dub, 'Dub. If ya' know what i mean.


----------



## CabrioLuv (Oct 2, 2004)

</center>


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (CabrioLuv)*

Hehehehehe! I like that pic CabrioLuv







You should get it made into a sticker!


----------



## ex_rabbit (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (littleredgolf)*

Ive given up the search for vw chicks... it seems like every one out there is on some other ish lolz but if they are dubbin, thats whats up


----------



## t3bunnysbabe (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: (ex_rabbit)*

Awww, I bet there are still some dub-babes out there for ya...somewhere.
I used to turn wrenches, until my profession decreed that it would be harmful for my wrists, and I developed a lovely little allergy to motor oil and other petroleums (brake grease, white lithium)
We've now converted the cars to synthetic, and though I still don't turn wrenches on a regular basis, I can fix a problem on the side of the road, and spend most of my time gathing data for tuning. I don't do the ECU tune, I leave that to the professionals (aka, insane men)


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*hjhlklkjhjkhl*


----------



## CabrioLuv (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (littleredgolf)*

I'm havin the sticker made this week. It'll look sweet on the back window of my cabrio!!


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_Hey ladies... guess what I bought









_Modified by vrrmVW at 10:36 PM 11-14-2005_

now thats a hot pic. 
2 of my favorite things O and coils.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (CabrioLuv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabrioLuv* »_I'm havin the sticker made this week. It'll look sweet on the back window of my cabrio!!

omg I so want one!


----------



## CabrioLuv (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (littleredgolf)*

print the pic out n bring it to a speed shop or anywhere that does stickers. They should be able to do it for you. I'm bringin it to Speed World. My boy owns the place he always hooks my stickers up


----------



## NorthAtlR32 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (CabrioLuv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabrioLuv* »_print the pic out n bring it to a speed shop or anywhere that does stickers. They should be able to do it for you. I'm bringin it to Speed World. My boy owns the place he always hooks my stickers up

The VW logo is trademarked... so most people could encounter problems getting the sticker printed. Friends who "do stickers" or vinyl will be the best bet!


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (NorthAtlR32)*

Trademark? Those bastards.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*

i think its cool so long as you dont go selling them to your frend.


----------



## CraigsVR6 (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: (GolfGLSGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGLSGirl* »_I rarely wander into his forum, but I thought this thread was pretty cool. I've been chilling with VW for almsot 3 and a half years now and have owned 8 dubs since.
Here I am with my latest fascination:









God I love slammed BBS'd MK2's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great looking ride!!!


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (CabrioLuv)*

Please let me have a sticker when you make them! Are you going to legitimately advertise them for sale? That would be so awsome...


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (craigsvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *craigsvr6* »_
God I love slammed BBS'd MK2's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great looking ride!!!

Hey, I know a Dub that could be your Dub's twin!!!


----------



## CabrioLuv (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm not gonna post them for sale cuz like NorthAtlR32 said VW logo is trade marked. My boy will hook up the stickers. Anyone who wants one just let me know pm, im me or e mail me @ [email protected] I'll be more than happy to send them to my fellow female VDubbers!!


----------



## CabrioLuv (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (CabrioLuv)*


----------



## CraigsVR6 (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_
Hey, I know a Dub that could be your Dub's twin!!!

Really, any pics???


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (craigsvr6)*

Time for new clothes! As promised, I started a ladies VW clothing project. These are all for sale, all made by me, all new, all original designs, no two shirts are alike. Silkscreened, cotton, all size Medium. Enjoy!








Army Green (Front)








Army Green (Back)








Burgundy (Front)








Burgundy (Back)








Brown (Front)








Brown (Back)








Gray (Front)








Gray (Back)








White (Front)








White (Back)








V-Neck (Front) (This is a small size, very much a sexy, boob shirt. The back is plain.)








Vintage Handbag, Gold w/ Bakelite Bamboo Handle
















Lady Driver Sew-On Patches
Prices:
Shirts................... $30
Handbag.............. $20
Sew-on Patches..... $5
Shipping $2
IM me if you're interested. Paypal Accepted. Next day shipping.









_Modified by vrrmVW at 9:16 PM 11-28-2005_


_Modified by vrrmVW at 9:26 PM 11-28-2005_


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*

That shirt style is super cute!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (VentoVR6Girl)*

Hey thanks! I've never made anything like this before so I hope I get a good response. I think I'll make hoodies next http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*

damn, you make me want one and i'm not even a chick.


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (******)*

Those lady driver shirts are SUPER cute!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (CabiKat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabiKat* »_Those lady driver shirts are SUPER cute!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks!







I've been in the VW scene for 10 years and I think I got tired of waiting for someone to make cute VW grrls shirts... and presto! Here they are!

_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_damn, you make me want one and i'm not even a chick.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*

Did you know that selling your shirts like this over the net, is illegal due to coppywright and Trade mark laws...
http://www.uspto.gov/web/offices/tac/tmlaw2.html
http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ1.html
But theyd need to be awful mean to charge someone as cute as you








just a little heads up.


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_Did you know that selling your shirts like this over the net, is illegal due to coppywright and Trade mark laws...


Party Pooper!!


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*

Well then they shouldn't have copywriten it to begin with.







I'll knock their lights out if they try to get my shirts... grr!


----------



## EVMama (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*

Dub Woman here.







I'm the 26 yr old Hot mom driving around her two precious girls in one awesome Eurovan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yea i just called myself hot..well i am, can't help myself.


----------



## EVMama (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*











_Modified by EVMama at 2:34 PM 11-29-2005_


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (EVMama)*








i dissagree, she is infact _that_ hot.

thank you


----------



## littleredgolf (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_Did you know that selling your shirts like this over the net, is illegal due to coppywright and Trade mark laws...


They shouldn't look at it as "copyright infringement"....she's more or less _promoting_ their company!







I mean, everyone knows she didn't invent VW. Cute shirts btw....I want some sort of cute shirt like that.


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (littleredgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littleredgolf* »_she's more or less _promoting_ their company!







I mean, everyone knows she didn't invent VW. Cute shirts btw....I want some sort of cute shirt like that.










Hey thanks


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*

hmmmm, can you make one that says "Lovin the Dubbin"? or somthing like that with a "down and out" mkII?
could be cool.
or is there somthing eltse?


----------



## NorthAtlR32 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_Did you know that selling your shirts like this over the net, is illegal due to coppywright and Trade mark laws...
http://www.uspto.gov/web/offices/tac/tmlaw2.html
http://www.copyright.gov/circs/circ1.html
But theyd need to be awful mean to charge someone as cute as you








just a little heads up.

^^^^ Good points!
Expect to get a cease and desist from VW before too long. We were going to market some stuff until we found out just how viciously VW patrols for logo infringement. Teresa's poster (in the sig) couldn't even have the VW logo ON HER CAR displayed in the poster.
Personally, I think VW needs to chill - cuz like it's been said, their brand is being promoted. At the same time however, you're profiting off of their well-known trademark... so they're due some of the profits. Don't bother asking for permission, either. Our attorneys went down that road, too.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (NorthAtlR32)*

annywayse, back to the subject of Girls and theyre Cars...


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*

Jeeeez!







WTF is wrong with VW? It makes me want to find a new hobby. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif (I'm totally and completely serious.)


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*

dont you mean "Whats wrong with the gredey corporate world"?
its where we live now. and its not going to change.


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*

Ahhh.... yes... what was I thinking? I guess I romanticize my German heritage too much and think making a shirt is ok. My bad, you're right. That's sucks.







Shame on you VW!!! Grr!!


----------



## drayla (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*



Lucky_Mcgee said:


> QUOTE]
> I think im in love..... what will my wife say...


----------



## drayla (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_Hey ladies... guess what I bought









_Modified by vrrmVW at 10:36 PM 11-14-2005_

Oh my.....


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (drayla)*

Yeah, I put those things on the GLI and now it's too low.







Go figure. But I did pick up a sweet set of Ronal Turbos for her, she's nice







.


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_Yeah, I put those things on the GLI and now it's too low.







Go figure. But I did pick up a sweet set of Ronal Turbos for her, she's nice







.

UGH! im so jealous!!! Everytime i save up money to buy something nice for my baby (the cabrio)... something goes wrong. Like i saved up to buy her new suspension to stiffen and somehwat lower her... then this illegal guy with no license or insurance, loses control of his car, flies across my lane and hits the passenger side corner...







so far its estimated at $2200 in damage...







this sucks!!!


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (CabiKat)*

civil law suit?
is it not illegal to drive without insurance?
if nothing eltse, your insurance should cover it, no?


----------



## vr6todd (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (CabiKat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabiKat* »_then this illegal guy with no license or insurance, loses control of his car, flies across my lane and hits the passenger side corner...







so far its estimated at $2200 in damage...







this sucks!!!

you shouldn't be paying for that, nor should your insurance. Regardless of whether he has insurance or not, he's still responsible. Since he doesn't have insurance, he gets to find another way to get the cash to fix your car, as well as all the charges that go along with that sort of offense.


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (vr6todd)*

Yea, but there's only so much my insurance can do. And everyone knows, if they dont get their money back one way, they'll get it another. so... its a ****ty situation.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (CabrioLuv)*

so, what your saying is if i dont have a licence or insurance, i can drive anything i want. hit anyone i want and its cool? i dont have to pay a dime if im in a accident? 
the point im trying to make it, he "Can" and should pay the dammages. you can sue him (dont go all crazy, just damages and etc..).


----------



## DUBQUEEN (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*

Hey vrrmVW, do some of the shirts have Lady Driver in the front and then some dont?


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (EVMama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EVMama* »_Dub Woman here.







I'm the 26 yr old Hot mom driving around her two precious girls in one awesome Eurovan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yea i just called myself hot..well i am, can't help myself.









That's really great that you have that kind of confidence in yourself.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Now maybe post some pics with your 'dub so we can all compliment you, and tell you how hot you are.


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (DUBQUEEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBQUEEN* »_Hey vrrmVW, do some of the shirts have Lady Driver in the front and then some dont?

Some have ladyDRIVER on the front, some on the back. Because some are scoop neck if the logo was on the front, it would end up on your belly!








So, some are on the front, some on back.


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_







i dissagree, she is infact _that_ hot. thank you









You so rule.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *loopsnew* »_hahha. that's so hot! much lub to the pinkster







:noosh

Thanks darlin!! You're the best!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *drayla* »_I think im in love..... what will my wife say...
 
hahaha! There's nothin' wrong with a little e-dub-love man.

















_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_I love the pink. Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Reesie! She's actually in the shop for a respray at the moment. This time I'm having it all done.....engine bay, undercoat, etc. I can't wait to get her back though!







Aah...another month or so, and she'll be home!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
----------------------
On a side note, it's so awesome to see girls who can actually compliment one another, and support each other, as opposed to being catty little wenches with a mean streak and a jealous bone. 

I guess *true* 'dub girls really are one of a kind, huh??








Cheers ladies, and keep on dubbin'! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (Lucky_Mcgee)*








more car pics please


_Modified by vrrmVW at 11:22 AM 12-4-2005_


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_Time for new clothes! 

What's this girl got to do to get some pink 'dub love shirts?!?








Very cute! And best of luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









.
Lucky PWNS page 8!


----------



## NorthAtlR32 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_What's this girl got to do to get some pink 'dub love shirts?!?









Good question! The DurtyDub shirts are out there...


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (NorthAtlR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NorthAtlR32* »_
Expect to get a cease and desist from VW before too long. We were going to market some stuff until we found out just how viciously VW patrols for logo infringement. 
Don't bother asking for permission, either. 

if you go to VWoA's site, there is an application for a license to use the trademarked VW logo.....and it's free, i believe...iirc, all you have to do is fill out the form and submit it....maybe you do have to pay a couple of bucks...i forget...


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (clklop1)*

whatever it costs, its better then a law suit.


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*



Lucky_Mcgee said:


> I *am* in fact a "Girlie Girl" *and* I drive a dub. Sure, my Cabby is pink, and girlie, but so am I, so why *shouldn't* it reflect my personality?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (tippy20v)*








why cant i live someehere eltse besides the praries. hardley anyone here drives dubs, let alone chicks and chicks who fix them them selves.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_







more car pics please

















^tail lights are now smoked on the Jetta
Another Dub chick working on her PITA VeeDub:








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_Another Dub chick working on her PITA VeeDub:








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 





































I'd KILL for those legs lady!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








And GORGEOUS Cabby! PITA or not!


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_







why cant i live someehere eltse besides the praries. hardley anyone here drives dubs, let alone chicks and chicks who fix them them selves.









Come visit the mountains!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WannabeVWguy (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*

Best Thread Ever
Great looking girls with their great looking vw's
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to all of ya for taking care of your own dubs


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (WannabeVWguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannabeVWguy* »_Best Thread Ever
Great looking girls with their great looking vw's
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to all of ya for taking care of your own dubs








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sexy....


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (WannabeVWguy)*

i second that: Greatest thread EVER!'
thank you all!


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*

You are our best supporter on this thread!







We're going to have to make you an honorary Dub-Chick by the end of this thing!









Here's the latest pic from the day I spent (banging my head against the driveshaft) err...removing the engine...
















(The full thread is here if you want to read the full scale of nonsense.)
Keep the pics coming ladies!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*

i should know whats in the back behind you... but i dont....


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_i should know whats in the back behind you... but i dont....








Looks like a mustang, maye a '68?


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (tippy20v)*

Close! It's a '68 Barracuda.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*

can we see some pics with you and the olde mopar?

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Kliener Fuchs at 7:52 AM 12-6-2005_


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*

damn lucky, i just got done checking out your site. i've never seen someone who just didn't give a f http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif ck about handing over some personal information and contact info like you. that sh http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif t's crazy. 

cool site. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*

speaking of old mopar, how about some old GM. storage unit of hotness.


















_Modified by ****** at 11:04 AM 12-6-2005_


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_can we see some pics with you and the olde mopar?









hahaha!! Soon! 
I have to finish getting the Cabby completed before I can finish the 'Cuda. I got one hell of a deal on it though, and I simply couldn't pass up the opportunity. It will have a Hemi in it when I'm done with it, and will be pretty mean.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I figure it will be ready to burn some rubber by next summer.


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_damn lucky, i just got done checking out your site. i've never seen someone who just didn't give a f http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif ck about handing over some personal information and contact info like you. that sh http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif t's crazy. 
cool site. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

heh. I'm not exactly sure how to take all that...but thanks...I think.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_
heh. I'm not exactly sure how to take all that...but thanks...I think.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i didn't mean it as an insult. it just that there are a lot of crazies out there, and they love free personal information. don't you ever worry about the wierdo's?


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_storage unit of hotness.


































































Holy cow that's a beeeyooooteeefool storage unit if I ever saw one!! 
Only 2nd to my love of the 'dub, is my love for hot rods and muscle cars!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The orange one needs to be MINE.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*

what kind of hemi? 
probibaly the 426. it would be cool with the new 6.1.








but i wont dare tell you how to build your KICK ASS car.


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_don't you ever worry about the wierdo's?

Nah...I have a deep love for the 2nd ammendment, and take full advantage of my right to bear arms. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Not to mention my dad and 5 brothers who are my neighbors.








I've come across far more good people than bad, and I like being able to say "Hey, good or bad, this is me." http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_what kind of hemi? 
probibaly the 426. it would be cool with the new 6.1.
but i wont dare tell you how to build your KICK ASS car.

It will most DEFINITELY be a 426!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*

i hear ya man, i'm the same way. i'm a pretty personable person and will talk to anyone about anything. i love the wierdo's their the best people to talk to. your allways gaurenteed an interesting conversation.


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_Close! It's a '68 Barracuda.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








dang, and I just guessed. btw, very nice job you are doing, and good luck with your project


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (tippy20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tippy20v* »_







dang, and I just guessed. btw, very nice job you are doing, and good luck with your project

Thank you so much for the support! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*

Thats definitely interesting working on a car with french manicured nails and a white shirt


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (VentoVR6Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Girl* »_Thats definitely interesting working on a car with french manicured nails and a white shirt









Well, I admit I needed a manicure once the job was done, but the shirt was one I was getting rid of anyway, so it didn't matter if it got ruined.


----------



## drayla (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_
Well, I admit I needed a manicure once the job was done, but the shirt was one I was getting rid of anyway, so it didn't matter if it got ruined.
















yeah, it looks like it shrunk a little


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (drayla)*

the only problem i see with that pic is the cresent wrench. not that is is upsidedown, but with the kind of detail in your car and having the knowlage to work on it and the 'Cuda you might think it is better to use the propper fitting wrench or rathcet.
Oh, btw, Mikes is good







(i know its not "The" manleyst drink out there but....)


_Modified by Kliener Fuchs at 9:30 AM 12-6-2005_


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (drayla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drayla* »_






























I second that. Can I say this, I think that this may be the best thread ever. I know it has been mentioned before. But I really think this thread will go on, and on, and on....like the energizer bunny


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (tippy20v)*

energiser VW Bunny


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_the only problem i see with that pic is the cresent wrench. not that is is upsidedown, but with the kind of detail in your car and having the knowlage to work on it and the 'Cuda you might think it is better to use the propper fitting wrench or rathcet.

Actually, I was working on the Cabby there.








And I have a whole set of "proper" tools....








I was actually using the wrench at that particular moment, to threaten a boy who was knockin' the dub.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*

i find cresent wrenches esecially good for rounding off ehatever important nut or bolt you want off.
that and thretning people.
i will get a pic of all the tools i have at home when my work day is done.


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

So I guess me being a girl and having a Dub I need to add to this dont i...
the dubs...








the girl... (and her former toy







)


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_So I guess me being a girl and having a Dub I need to add to this dont i...

Well DUH!!!








Lookin' good lady!! Oh, and of course the rides too!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








P.S. I LOVE the pic of you in red hair!







HAWTNESS!!!


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_You are our best supporter on this thread!







We're going to have to make you an honorary Dub-Chick by the end of this thing!









Here's the latest pic from the day I spent (banging my head against the driveshaft) err...removing the engine...
















(The full thread is here if you want to read the full scale of nonsense.)
Keep the pics coming ladies!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









HOLY ****(<-vortex edited that out for me...haha!) is that Jones soda??? it might not be... but it kinda looks like it and now im craving... 
i dont care what they say, i think the shirts cute! honestly i think workin on the cars with a tanktop is nice when you get a breeze in the middle of the summer... however along with tanktops you also get all the dirt and crap from the ground stuck to you and all caught in your hair... that part sucks!


_Modified by CabiKat at 1:29 PM 12-6-2005_


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_
Actually, I was working on the Cabby there.








And I have a whole set of "proper" tools....








I was actually using the wrench at that particular moment, to threaten a boy who was knockin' the dub.









Wow, very nice neat collection, im impressed!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (CabiKat)*

it is not Jones, it is Mikes Hard .... somthing... not lemonade or ice tea.. i will investigate...
Edit: Mikes Hard Cranberry.


_Modified by Kliener Fuchs at 10:42 AM 12-6-2005_


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (CabiKat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabiKat* »_HOLY ****(<-vortex edited that out for me...haha!) is that Jones soda??? it might not be... 

It's a Mike's Cranberry...








The rest of the folks had good old fashioned beer, as is required in the mechanics manual, but I like to live on the edge just a little more than the rest.


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (CabiKat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabiKat* »_Wow, very nice neat collection, im impressed!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It's the obsessive-compulsive in me.


----------



## xavsbud (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_
Well DUH!!!








Lookin' good lady!! Oh, and of course the rides too!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








P.S. I LOVE the pic of you in red hair!







HAWTNESS!!!

Just for the record... RED HEADS ROCK! (Sammy, Lucky, Anyone else?)
I have been watching this thread for a while. You girls are awesome. There are some in the Scirocco world that are pretty awesome, but haven't seen any of them post in here yet. 
A girl working on her own car is sexy, but one who can do it with a French Manicure, a white shirt and still look that awesome is just almost too much to handle.
Way to go Ladies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (xavsbud)*









can anyone guess what ZZ Top song i am listening to right now on the radio...


----------



## LuckyMcGee (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_can anyone guess what ZZ Top song i am listening to right now on the radio...

Could it POSSIBLY be "Legs"...???





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yeah...I'd say they must have been inspired by that picture ^^


----------



## Piginajetta (Sep 20, 2005)

my wifes smokin hot and drives VW,


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Lucky_Mcgee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lucky_Mcgee* »_
It's a Mike's Cranberry...








The rest of the folks had good old fashioned beer, as is required in the mechanics manual, but I like to live on the edge just a little more than the rest.
















See i knew it looked familiar! yea i stay away from the boys beers.. honstly i like "girly" drinks. however i think i've overdone the mikes hard ____, i cant stand it now.


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (CabiKat)*








....W....O.....W....








very neat thread indeed ...... it has the 2 things I adore. 
Laydies ..... and VW's (you go girls)


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Michael Bee)*

*i love being a guy for a couple of reasons........ *








lady *O*, my west-side sweetie
















*lady T*, ahhhhh
















*lady "don't know you, but you drive/work on an a1 that's rock'n cool*







" 








*lady "N", the dürtygürl herself....*








*lady "C", she soooo crazy *








*lady "K" she OWNS us ALL *









*lady "K",probably the SEXIEST dub pic in my opinion on the sausage-tex, clean, stock, and sexy







*








there are many more reasons here, and you know who you all are....








thank you ladies..... definitely some VERY COOL women here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
take care,
nash


----------



## SC_JETTAVR6 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Nashty Rabbit)*

I can't help but respect a girl who rises above the "chicks in civics" gang... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and to see some of your dubs makes me jealous


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Nashty Rabbit)*

All the gurls have a soft spot for the Nash.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (VentoVR6Girl)*

evedentley nothing for the "Little Fox"


----------



## DutchB6 (Sep 25, 2005)

Girls, just thank you for being you.
Looking at you brings smiles to our faces. 
Looking at you makes our imagination go bananas.
Looking at you makes us wish we were a car.
Looking at you makes us reply to this post.
Looking at you makes us think of you.
Looking at you makes us forget what we have at home.
Looking at you makes us the studs who can get any girl we want.
Looking at you gives us thoughts we could get arrested for or otherwise get a divorce.
Looking at you makes us makes us glad we're male.
It's not about your ride, it's not about your mechanical skills, it's not about how you pimped your car, it's not even about Dubs. 
It's plain and simple because you are at the base of our existance and without you we wouldn't have made it into 2005. And for that I want to thank you. You make us happy!


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DutchB6)*

^^^^~>True. But seriously, some of you all are mighty sexy, especially "legs" mmmmmmmmm, nice. Good Job Ladies, and nice whips.


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (tippy20v)*

I met my Fiance on the Vortex, we are gettin married next year...
she just moved here to vegas with me, she is from maine. 
she used to have a 91 Jetta, soon to be an 04 GLi...


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (tippy20v)*

hmmm, email i got today

_Quote »_
>>Subject: One Flaw In Women
>>
>>
>>> One Flaw In Women
>>> >
>>> > By the time the Lord made woman,
>>> >
>>> > He was into his sixth day of working overtime.
>>> >
>>> > An angel appeared and said,
>>> >
>>> > "Why are you spending so much time on this one?"
>>> >
>>> > And the Lord answered, "Have you seen my spec sheet on her?
>>> >
>>> > She has to be completely washable, but not plastic,
>>> >
>>> > have over 200 movable parts, all replaceable
>>> >
>>> > and able to run on diet coke and leftovers,
>>> >
>>> > have a lap that can hold four children at one time,
>>> >
>>> > have a kiss that can cure anything from a scraped knee to a
>>> > broken heart
>>> >
>>> > -and she will do everything
>>> >
>>> > with only two hands."
>>> >
>>> >
>>> > The angel was astounded at the requirements.
>>> >
>>> > "Only two hands!? No way!
>>> >
>>> > And that's just on the standard model?
>>> >
>>> > That's too much work for one day.
>>> >
>>> > Wait until tomorrow to finish."
>>> >
>>> >
>>> > But I won't," the Lord protested.
>>> >
>>> > "I am so close to finishing this creation that is so close to
>>> > my own heart.
>>> >
>>> > She already heals herself when she is sick
>>> >
>>> > AND can work 18 hour days."
>>> >
>>> >
>>> > The angel moved closer and touched the woman.
>>> >
>>> > "But you have made her so soft, Lord."
>>> >
>>> >
>>> > "She is soft," the Lord agreed,
>>> >
>>> > "but I have also made her tough.
>>> >
>>> > You have no idea what she can endure or accomplish."
>>> >
>>> >
>>> > "Will she be able to think?", asked the angel.
>>> >
>>> >
>>> > The Lord replied,
>>> >
>>> > "Not only will she be able to think,
>>> >
>>> > she will be able to reason and negotiate."
>>> >
>>> >
>>> > The angel then noticed something,
>>> >
>>> > and reaching out, touched the woman's cheek.
>>> >
>>> > "Oops, it looks like you have a leak in this model.
>>> >
>>> > I told you that you were trying to put too much into this
>>> > one."
>>> >
>>> >
>>> > "That's not a leak,"
>>> >
>>> > the Lord corrected,
>>> >
>>> > "that's a tear!"
>>> >
>>> > "What's the tear for?" the angel asked.
>>> >
>>> >
>>> > The Lord said, "The tear is her way of expressing her joy,
>>> >
>>> > her sorrow, her pain, her disappointment, her love,
>>> >
>>> > her loneliness, her grief and her pride."
>>> >
>>> > The angel was impressed.
>>> >
>>> > "You are a genius, Lord.
>>> >
>>> > You thought of everything!
>>> >
>>> > Woman is truly amazing."
>>> >
>>> >
>>> > And she is!
>>> >
>>> > Women have strengths that amaze men.
>>> >
>>> > They bear hardships and they carry burdens,
>>> >
>>> > but they hold happiness,
>>> >
>>> > love and joy.
>>> >
>>> > They smile when they want to scream.
>>> >
>>> > They sing when they want to cry.
>>> >
>>> > They cry when they are happy
>>> >
>>> > and laugh when they are nervous.
>>> >
>>> > They fight for what they believe in.
>>> >
>>> > They stand up to injustice.
>>> >
>>> > They don't take "no" for an answer
>>> >
>>> > when they believe there is a better solution.
>>> >
>>> > They go without so their family can have.
>>> >
>>> > They go to the doctor with a frightened friend.
>>> >
>>> > They love unconditionally.
>>> >
>>> > They cry when their children excel
>>> >
>>> > and cheer when their friends get awards.
>>> >
>>> > They are happy when they hear about
>>> >
>>> > a birth or a wedding.
>>> >
>>> > Their hearts break when a friend dies.
>>> >
>>> > They grieve at the loss of a family member,
>>> >
>>> > yet they are strong when they think there is no strength left.
>>> >
>>> > They know that a hug and a kiss
>>> >
>>> > can heal a broken heart.
>>> >
>>> > Women come in all shapes, sizes and colors.
>>> >
>>> > They'll drive, fly, walk, run or e-mail you
>>> >
>>> > to show how much they care about you.
>>> >
>>> > The heart of a woman is what makes the world keep turning.
>>> >
>>> > They bring joy, hope and love.
>>> >
>>> > They have compassion and ideals.
>>> >
>>> > They give moral support to their family and friends.
>>> >
>>> > Women have vital things to say and everything to give.
>>> >
>>> > HOWEVER, IF THERE IS ONE FLAW IN WOMEN,
>>> >
>>> > IT IS THAT THEY FORGET THEIR WORTH.
>>> >
>>> >
>>
>>PLEASE pass this along to all your women friends and relatives
>>> >
>>> > to remind them just how amazing they are.
>>> >
>>> >
>>>
>>
>>
>


im not relogeous or anything, just thoght it sounded nice.


----------



## sxevwck (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*

Its great to hear about all the dub chicks! I am one but are there any here in the Northern VA area? All the guys around seem to look down on you or ask you whos car it is







. I do all my own work and even have my own shop. So a HUGE shout out to all the DUB CHICKS!!!


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (sxevwck)*

too bad your northern VA. not all VA dubber guys are ass holes.


----------



## DutchB6 (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (sxevwck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sxevwck* »_Its great to hear about all the dub chicks! I am one but are there any here in the Northern VA area? All the guys around seem to look down on you or ask you whos car it is







. I do all my own work and even have my own shop. So a HUGE shout out to all the DUB CHICKS!!!









All the guys?? Maybe my english isn't up to the US standards but I don't look down on any of you. Neither have I asked the question who's car it is in the pic's. Don't judge all men on something you've read somewhere. There are also some genuine nice blokes in here. And like IRL there are also some cavemen in here. Please be a bit more carefull with what you write. If it had been one of the guys writing such a thing about women, all of them would have torn him apart. Thank you!


----------



## sxevwck (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DutchB6)*

D**n DutchB6, don't take so personal not meant to offend you. Its just what I find owning a auto shop. Thats why I came here to find others with respect for what you know & like not what sex you are. So SORRY


----------



## DutchB6 (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (sxevwck)*

Let's say this is down to a misunderstanding between a native and a not native english speaker. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif <----- (translation computer)


----------



## sxevwck (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DutchB6)*

cool thats completely understandable







See nice guys already


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (sxevwck)*

by any chance does the "sxe" in sxevwck stand for straight edge? or sexy haha


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

To the chick making the shirts, be careful. I would hate to see your pretty little self get in trouble. Maybe if you donated the money or something, or just take the vw logo off, you would be straight. Just be careful. Or you could just distort the heck out of the logo, that way you make it your own. Just an idea....


----------



## sxevwck (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (JohnA1)*

sexy its a nick name a given to me a while ago. it just stuck. I am not at all bragging or anything, I am not like that. But srtaight edge I am not!


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (tippy20v)*

Hey tippy20v,
Thanks for the heads up. I'm already onto a new design, so ladies, keep checking back for some new dub gear.


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (vrrmVW)*

no problem darling, anytime. I just don't want to see you in any trouble. Good Luck with your endeavor, and have a great holiday! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif








To the rest of you sexy dub-queens, sorry dubqueen, could not resist the play on your name, have a great holiday too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Grumpy1 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (tippy20v)*

Well, ladies, I am a married guy that worships his wife and thinks that all of you are cool as hell.
What most guys don't get is that women rule the world but let us men think that WE do.
More pics of you ladies WITH your cars, if you don't mind.


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (VentoVR6Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Girl* »_All the gurls have a soft spot for the Nash.









you know how to make a grown boy blüsh.....








take care,
nash


----------



## Nie Hinunter (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (VegasJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VegasJetta* »_I met my Fiance on the Vortex, we are gettin married next year...
she just moved here to vegas with me, she is from maine. 
she used to have a 91 Jetta, soon to be an 04 GLi... 


Tell the admins of VWVORTEX and they can turn this into a dating site and make some more $!
Just kidding, that is a cool story! Congrats!


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (niehinunter)*

Dating VW guys?! Maybe it's just the various VW groups and meets I've been to over the years since but some of the guys are WAY dorky to the max. 
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif them all, but no dating. I did find one great VW guy in the Bay Area, we dated for about 2 years or so, he turned out to be not so great. 
Ahhh... love.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (vrrmVW)*

vw guys are dorks huh? well i know i'm cool cause my mom says so!


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (vrrmVW)*

I think VW guys are great but I married one so maybe thats why. People always think he was the one who got me into VWs, but I was into them way before he came along. My pops is the one who got me into them, I was his little helper mechanic when I was little http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
Heres my love:


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Nashty Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nashty Rabbit* »_
you know how to make a grown boy blüsh.....








take care,
nash

A little blushing is good every now and then, keeps your complexion clear.


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (VentoVR6Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Girl* »_
Heres my love:

















what sideburns....need a lawn mower for them bad boys...


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (VentoVR6Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Girl* »_
Heres my love:









Rarrrr (whistle, whistle) hey lady, nice score. I'd take those sideburns anyday.








He's some hotness. Does he have a brother?


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_vw guys are dorks huh? well i know i'm cool cause my mom says so!









As always, you know I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you ******, my love!








Don't be shy, give us ladies a nice picture of you to oogle over.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_Hey ladies... guess what I bought










Uh.. (cough).. is that the new VW *Rabbit*???


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_
As always, you know I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you ******, my love!








Don't be shy, give us ladies a nice picture of you to oogle over.

ok, ok, you got it.








i know that i'm not much to look at, but i'm really good at drawing, and i can dance.


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (crazyreesie)*

hell... i wish my gf was a vw chick. Be fun. 
There is only one good woman driver i know; my Mom kicks asz. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its funny; my buddy thought i sold my Bunny. he pulled up to a red light and saw my car, he rev'd his gti; to look over and see a middle aged woman who rev'd aswell. The light turned green and she waved goodbye, dusting him. They met at the next light (took him a lil longer to get there). John jumped out and asked what was in it. She goes, oh a lil this lil that fast though huh! she came home and told me this I laughed as i ran to check on my car... lol
He called me that day all pissed some lady roasted him and she was old. I was like dude u got beat by my mom...
Joel
ps. I guess girls can drive...


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (JWJET1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JWJET1* »_hell... i wish my gf was a vw chick. Be fun. 
There is only one good woman driver i know; my Mom kicks asz. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its funny; my buddy thought i sold my Bunny. he pulled up to a red light and saw my car, he rev'd his gti; to look over and see a middle aged woman who rev'd aswell. The light turned green and she waved goodbye, dusting him. They met at the next light (took him a lil longer to get there). John jumped out and asked what was in it. She goes, oh a lil this lil that fast though huh! she came home and told me this I laughed as i ran to check on my car... lol
He called me that day all pissed some lady roasted him and she was old. I was like dude u got beat by my mom...
Joel
ps. I guess girls can drive...








Nice....


----------



## CabrioLuv (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (JWJET1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JWJET1* »_hell... i wish my gf was a vw chick. Be fun. 
There is only one good woman driver i know; my Mom kicks asz. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its funny; my buddy thought i sold my Bunny. he pulled up to a red light and saw my car, he rev'd his gti; to look over and see a middle aged woman who rev'd aswell. The light turned green and she waved goodbye, dusting him. They met at the next light (took him a lil longer to get there). John jumped out and asked what was in it. She goes, oh a lil this lil that fast though huh! she came home and told me this I laughed as i ran to check on my car... lol
He called me that day all pissed some lady roasted him and she was old. I was like dude u got beat by my mom...
Joel
ps. I guess girls can drive...









That's what i like to hear.


----------



## DutchB6 (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_
As always, you know I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you ******, my love!








Don't be shy, give us ladies a nice picture of you to oogle over.

OMG!!!! This topic is getting more and more a "girl meets boy" thing. Maybe a new topic should be started: _fancy me and my ride? Send a PM_
Who knows what relationships can come out of something...or just a short "get together"....or just a nice picture to drool over.


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DutchB6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DutchB6* »_OMG!!!! This topic is getting more and more a "girl meets boy" thing. Maybe a new topic should be started: _fancy me and my ride? Send a PM_
Who knows what relationships can come out of something...or just a short "get together"....or just a nice picture to drool over.

****** and I have been friends for, what, like 2 years? Just old pals.


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (vrrmVW)*

FYI: I wrote two research papers on the causes and the perpetuation of gender segregation in employment (meaning what makes a "man's job" and what makes a "woman's job"). It thought that it was interesting that I had to work 10X's as hard for people, men and women, to take me as a mechanic seriously. I'm sure some of you ladies have had the same experiences, read it, it's interesting!
Here's the original thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1944156

_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_Hi. This is a follow up from a January 2005 thread I posted in the mk1 forum requesting some references for my research project. A bunch of you IM'd me to forward the completed research paper. Here it is:
Happy reading!








(NOTE: As with most scientific writing, this is a little dry. I would recommend starting at "Full Text".)

BLUE COLLAR BETTY
Women in Male Dominated, Non-Traditional, Blue-Collar Occupations
As Mechanics, Welders and Machinists
(Female Tokens & the Terms of Their Occupational Inclusion)
Dr. Pamela Roby (Faculty)
University of California, Santa Cruz
SOC 176: Women and Work
Winter 2005
March 8, 2005

ABSTRACT: The numbers of women entering the workforce has increased steadily over the last century. However, gender segregation in the workplace has remained the same for the past 50 years. Why aren’t women able to breakthrough to higher paying, male dominated jobs? In this research I focus on women entering blue-collar fields, specifically Mechanics, Welders and Machinists. I ask, “how do social forces in the United States affect women’s work in the field of mechanics, welders and machinists?” in an effort to understand the social cause and personal effects of women in blue-collar work, including the terms of their occupational inclusion.

OUTLINE
I. Abstract (see above)
II. Introduction
A. Major Research Question: How do male-dominated social forces in the United States affect women’s work in the field of mechanics, welders and machinists? 
B. Questions asked to address this question:
1. What are the specific institutional forms of discrimination these token women deal with? 
2. What can be done to help women to be accepted in traditionally male dominated, blue-collar work? 
3. What obstacles have women had to address in order to be seen as an “occupationally equal” in their field? How have women helped themselves to have long-term employment in these segregated fields?
4. What are the experiences of women within these fields?
a. How has the working environment accepted or rejected these women’s participation? How have they battled discrimination in the workplace? Have these discriminatory practices changed their outlook on their participation in these fields? Do these prejudices affect the way women perform their job? 
5. What led these women into these occupations?
a. Why was this field chosen? 
III. Review of Literature:
A. Literature on the present and past problems of women in male dominated occupations. 
IV. Research Methods and Research Design:
A. Research Methods: Interviews, Content Analysis.
B. Research Design: Interview questions designed to answer questions related to the primary research question(s).
1. Interview Schedule: See Appendix
2. Sample Selection and Characteristics: 
Interviews with women who have been employed in their occupations after the 1978 installation of Affirmative Action in employment. These women will all be contacted by telephone for interview. These interviewees will be sent the “Consent to Act as a Human Subject” form, along with the interview questions and an introductory letter explaining the purpose of the interview. (See Appendix)

INTRODUCTION
This research focuses on women in male dominated, blue-collar occupations; specifically women as mechanics, welders and machinists. Non-traditional, blue-collar jobs are characterized as manual or technical jobs that are physically taxing. These are jobs which some agreed-upon skill level and formalized training are necessary and which, because of the skill and training involved, command a high hourly wage or annual salary (Wolshok). This paper analyzes past and present examples of women who have successfully been accepted into these occupations. 
This research will explore the following questions: How has the working environment accepted or rejected women’s participation? What measures were taken to allow woman’s participation in this work? What lead these women to work in these challenging fields? 
This research will consist of reviews of literature from scholarly sources, media sources and content analysis derived from interviews with women currently working in these areas. My research intends on finding the barriers to women’s participation in the mechanic, welder and machinist trades, while also identifying the measures that need to be taken to increase inclusion, lessen workplace harassment, lessen short-term employment and find alternative avenues for women to gain access to these jobs.
FULL TEXT
In an attempt to explain gender segregation in the workplace, first it must be agreed upon that gender inequalities actually exist in the workplace. This agreement requires that we become conscious of what it means to be of the male or female gender in the workplace and how women are looked upon as “different” from males. Social divisions between men and women that exist in society are carried into the workplace. 
In trying to find the cause of segregation by gender, specifically in work related arenas, I will answer the question: What factors contribute to gender segregation in the workplace? This important question can help employers and employees to reduce or at least bring awareness to occupational inequality and can gain equality not only in their jobs but also in society. In my opinion, only when both parties realize gender consciousness, can we then challenge the opinion that gender inequality in the workplace exists. It is in the interest of female and male workers worldwide to have this question addressed if we are to create a vitally equal world society in where we can feel comfortable working together as equals. 
In reviewing the literature, I have discovered that there are an enormous amount of theories that attempt to explain gender segregation in the workplace. Upon closer observation, it would be accurate for me to form two causal groups for gendered occupational segregation: capitalism and patriarchy. 
CAPITALISM AND PATRIARCHY: A Marriage Made For Discrimination
Of the scholarly literature sources I’ve researched, Bradley, Maume, and Verderame agree that different aspects of patriarchy are the cause of gender typed occupations while these other authors, Frank, Ziebarth and Field, Hartmann and Parr are adamant that the capitalist system is the root cause of gender divisions in the workplace.
The capitalist system of labor value promotes confrontation between capitalists (employers) and workers. The two are at odds. The capitalist aims to find the lowest cost for labor; the workers aims to find the highest wages possible for their skill level. 
Hartmann agrees that job segregation by sex is the primary mechanism in a capitalist society to divide workers. Men’s or women’s work is also called employment “sex labeling”. These sex-typed jobs haven’t always been static: some jobs have been assigned to different genders at different times. The most widely known example is the entering of women into these trades during WWII (Anker, Bagihole, Bradley, Date-Bah, Field, Frank, Ziebarth, Field, Forisha and Goldman, Hartmann, Kraus, Martin, Maume, Parr, Reskin and Hartmann, Segrave, Wolshok). Women staffed these wartime jobs, which were still considered “men’s work”, but once the soldiers returned, the jobs were retaken and the female workers were pushed out with layoffs and harassment. This was a successful (however temporary) crossing-over of female workers into traditionally male-dominated work. (Field). Parr also describes another example of a London hosiery factory in the late 19th century. The factory was staffed entirely with male knitters, called “stockingers”. A knitter or a stockinger was considered a “man’s occupation”. When a boot factory opened in the same town, the men left the hosiery factory to work in the boot factory and almost overnight, the hosiery stockinger position was now considered “women’s work”. 
The second possible cause for gender segregation in the workplace is patriarchy. Patriarchy is an institution or organization in which power is held by and transferred through males. This is a form of social organization where the male is the head of the clan or tribe. In male dominated management positions, Bradley observes in all aspects of work that men are doing the controlling. The Federal Glass Ceiling Commission attributes the low numbers of women in high-level decision-making positions to the “glass ceiling”. This term is commonly used to describe discriminatory barriers to the career advancement for women, including gender stereotyping and sexual harassment, usually excludes women from upper management positions, mentoring and crucial work assignments. In the glass-ceiling model, women are not being considered able to perform significant tasks, their equality will not be realized. Maume sees the organizational processes in employment clearly slowing women’s career development. 
Verderame agrees that by being a gender minority represented in the workplace, their heightened visibility and contrast against the majority exaggerates their differences, leading to stereotypes and generalization, as in her examples in the engineering field. Yoder adds the role encapsulation of tokens (a subgroup making up less than 15% of the whole) is contributing factors to gender segregation. Role encapsulation describes how gender-stereotyped roles are often different than work defined roles. Williams, Frank, Ziebarth and Field contend that gender inequality will persist despite the entry of men and women into gender-atypical occupations until society releases its overvaluation of men and its devaluation of women. MacLean’s writes, “Work is, after all, a gendering process. While people are working, they are not just producing goods and services, they are also producing culture.” 
While there has been an enormous amount of research done on the possible causes of gender segregation in the workplace, drawing a conclusion is still difficult. There is no way to find an “A therefore B” relationship to attribute to gender inequality in the workplace simply because there are too many variables that can be the possible cause of gender segregation. 
While patriarchy preceded capitalism, they have a cycling relationship. Before capitalism, a patriarchal system was established where men controlled the labor of women and the labor of children in the family (Harmann), suggesting that this is where men learned the techniques of hierarchal organization and control. The hierarchical domestic division of labor is perpetuated by the labor market, and vice versa. This has created a vicious circle of discrimination for women in the workplace (Hartmann). 
(con't in next post...)



_Modified by vrrmVW at 12:51 PM 12-9-2005_


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_(con't from above...)
With this circle, we clearly cannot choose the culprit because one equally relies on the other. In other words, capitalism relies on patriarchy’s gender inequality and patriarchy relies on capitalism to maintain the gender segregation. 
WORK ROLES & DIFFERENCES: Denmark, Poland, India, and the Soviet Union
Reskin and Hartmann have identified and debunked the myths held within American society of “men’s work” and “women’s work”. They write that Dentists are primarily female in Denmark, Poland and the Soviet Union, in contrast to the United States, where Dentistry is 93% male. In the Soviet Union, both physicians and street cleaners are usually female. Household servants, predominately female in the West, are typically male in Indian and construction labor is shared by the sexes.
WOMEN AS MACHINISTS, MECHANICS AND WELDERS
With a view into the social structures of labor hierarchies, I’ll address my question again: “What can be done to help women to be accepted in traditionally male-dominated, blue collar work?” With capitalism and patriarchy aside, I’ve found that the inclusion of women into these field begins with the belief that women can physically perform the work. Looking back, MacLean shows that knowledge can aid in decreasing the sexual division of labor. 
Wolshok writes that men’s traditional domination of such jobs has been in large part due to deep-rooted cultural assumptions about women’s lack of mechanical aptitude and physical strength needed to perform these jobs. In the WOW (Wider Opportunities for Women)“fact and fiction” section that highlights myths of women’s aptitude for these jobs, it states “there is no scientific evidence to support a difference in the innate ability of women and men to perform skilled trade work or to justify occupational segregation on the bases of sex.” With this fact, Reskin and Hartmann write that “segregation necessarily restricts individuals the chance for self-fulfillment. When jobs are classified as men’s work or women’s work, neither men nor women are free to do the jobs that might best suit them.” 
Forisha and Goldman add that one school of thought emphasizes the need for women to avoid “adopting the insiders’ values”, or to be “like men. Men as well as women would benefit from this.” 
In Hard Hatted Women, Martin adds testimony from Mary Ruggiero, a welder, who said, “Most guys at work [have] a real different attitude [now] than during the war years… Nobody wondered whether you could do the job, because the need was there.” Ruggiero was a welder during WWII until she reentered the field in the early 1970’s. “Most men [now] don’t want a woman around. They make fun of me; they sabotage my workbench and tools. One guy said, ‘I got a woman at home, who needs one on the job?’ Management… has a lot of old fashioned macho ideas about what kinds of work women should do. They think we belong in the kitchen.” In addition to harassment, her coworkers pulled “stunts”. “Someone cut the chain holding up a big motor mount I was welding. It fell down on me and burned my arm to the bone.” (Martin). 
“PIONEERS”
The women who chose to enter these fields come from diverse backgrounds and are complicated, articulate and an interesting group with a breadth and depth for experience and insight far beyond what commonsense stereotypes suggest. “They are pioneers” (Wolshok). (In my opinion, the term “pioneer” is troublesome. The work of a mechanic, welder or machinist is challenging, though not difficult enough to earn the label of “pioneer”. To contrast, a male worker would not be considered a “pioneer” for working in as a maid, full-time mother or secretary. The term “pioneer”, I feel, earns further consideration as to it’s applicability in this employment context.)
Firstly, these women join these occupations for the pay. Many cannot survive on the pay from traditional “women’s work” as waitresses or secretaries (Wolshok, Maclean, Kraus). 
Wolshok has found that the women who chose to enter these fields have three (in no certain order) lived characteristics in common. First, these women have built independence. This in early childhood, mainly as a reaction to the family nexus. This is particularly interesting in a patriarchal society where, as Wolshok reminds us, “independence” is not typically valued in young girls. Second, some women learned strength from a strong female role model. Thirdly, these women might have had access to learning nontraditional occupational knowledge or skills. For example, learning from an uncle how to repair Jukeboxes (Wolshok) or learning from a father how to repair the car. The women Wolshok interviewed usually found interest in mechanical work by simply sitting in the room as a child with someone (usually male) who did this type of work. “They would play on the ground with the tools or sneaking off to the workshop or garage to take apart a radio and put it back together when no one was watching” (Wolshok). 
HARRASSMENT AND DISCRIMINATION
Harassment is, by far, the leading character in token women in most, if not all, male-dominated workplaces. This includes verbal abuse, physical abuse, sexual harassment and rape (Anker, Bagihole, Bradley, Date-Bah, Field, Frank, Ziebarth, Field, Forisha and Goldman, Hartmann, Kraus, Martin, Maume, Parr, Reskin and Hartmann, Segrave, Wolshok). She recounts the testimony of Anna Brinkley, an Electrician, who was sexually harassed by the lead man on an electrical job. Brinkley entered the trade for the higher pay, but mainly to escape the abuse she received in her earlier occupation as a waitress. A carpenter in California was cornered by two journeymen and was told to quit. When she refused, one held her down while the other smashed her thumbs with a hammer.
Segrave states, “sexual harassment has nothing whatsoever to do with libido and lust. It has everything to do with exploitation, objectifying and dominating women”. She also commented that a coworker said, “Don’t bend over like that in front of me; you know better” (Segrave). The WOW (Wider Opportunities for Women) website comments that “while sexual harassment can happen in any work environment, it can be particularly harsh for women working in nontraditional occupations. The problem that must be stopped is the harassing behavior, not women’s entrance into the workplace”.
PARTNERS IN CHANGE:
FEMINIST AWARENESS, AFFIRMATIVE ACTION AND “CRASHING”
All cited authors agree that measures need to be taken to increase women into high-paying, male dominated jobs. They all agree that more needs to be done to bring awareness to the issues of gender segregation, tokenism and harassment by: 
1. “Feminist Awareness”
2. Training programs or occupational intervention (Affirmative Action)
3. “Crashing” women into these field (with no affirmative action or measures for protection).
In the graph titled “Parameters of Gender Stratification, 1970-2000” (See Appendix), we see clearly that since 1970, feminist awareness has been realized in the general U.S. population. We see a downward trend in the percentage of those polled who agree that women should be responsible for “running the home” from 100% in 1970 to 50% in 1998. Also, there is a decline in the percentage that “would NOT vote for a female president” that follow the same decline. Again, from 1970 to 2000, we see the gender gap in educational attainment completely close. With these three trends, I deduct that broad-issue feminist awareness has mostly been reached in the general society. However, if we look again at the chart, we see that the line that accounts for “Occupational Sex Segregation” has not moved more than 1 degree in this chart’s forty-year study. While there is “feminist awareness”, occupational sex segregation hasn’t budged, literally, a smidge. Why hasn’t the data for occupational sex segregation followed the trend? Anker states that clearly this is an area of the labor market that needs increased gender sensitization to help speed the integration of women into these occupations. 
All three of the social partners (meaning government, employers and employees), especially unions need to address the problem, as these are often highly unionized occupations. Over the past two decades, the decrease in occupational segregation is mainly due to the increase integration of men and women within occupations rather than a shift in the occupational structure of employment (Anker).
Forisha suggests that women should “crash” into these occupations, almost by any-means-necessary approach. Suggesting that women take a plunge into these occupations can be dangerous, especially if there are no measures put in place to protect this worker, physically, mentally and sexually. 
I find that if greater measures need to be taken on a governmental level to ensure the safe entry of women into the gender-segregated workplace. This includes protection by labor unions. Measures also need to be taken to ensure women’s protection on the jobsite, and including jobsite supervision by an advocate agency (Kraus). In the landmark federal legislation decision passed in 1964 called Title VII, this Civil Rights Act protects workers from employment discrimination based on race, sex and gender, among others. The Equal Employment Opportunities Commission (EEOC) opened in the summer of 1965 where “observers were stunned at the number of women’s complaints, which made up more than one-fourth of the total” (MacLean). The desegregated of gender listings in the employment section of newspapers and give women the opportunity for higher wages by entering male-dominated occupations. 
METHODS
In an effort to find the root causes of perpetual gender segregation in the workplace, I will be conducting a study based on Inductive research. Inductive research is when a hypothesis is formulated only after the study is conducted. Formulating a hypothesis after the study is conducted will allow the hypothesis to emerge from the situation itself, giving the hypothesis higher validity. This social research project will use explanatory research, that is, to identify the cause/effect relationship of social phenomena and also to predict how one phenomenon will change or vary in response to a variation in some other phenomenon. The study will strive for completeness (where the source shows an overall sense of the meaning of the concept). 
For this research, I chose to perform interviews with women in these fields. I chose this method because of the variables that exist in gender segregation. With this, I can assume that taking individual testimony will lead to finding these women’s experiences with their work. Interview sample Selection and Characteristics: 
a. Interviews with women who have been employed in their occupations after the 1978 installation of Affirmative Action. 
b. These women will all be contacted by telephone for the interview.
c. These interviewees will be sent the “Consent to Act as a Human Subject” form, along with the interview questions and an introductory letter explaining the purpose of the interview.
The Interview Schedule (see appendix) is included. The Consent to Act as a Human Subject is included (see appendix).
ANALYSIS and SUMMARY: I interviewed “Evelyn”, a mechanic and welder who is employed as a Plant Operator in a sulfur plant. (Interview transcription, see appendix). I compared the experiences of “Evelyn” to the data received from the literature review. 
FINDINGS: For the main research question, “How do male-dominated social forces in the United States affect women’s work in the field of mechanics, welders and machinists?”, I found that the largest proportion of resistance was from upper management positions. What are the specific institutional forms of discrimination these token women deal with? For the question “What can be done to help women to be accepted in traditionally male dominated, blue-collar work?”, I’ve found from the literature and the interview, that the existence of more women on the job site will aid women’s position. For the question, “What obstacles have women had to address in order to be seen as an “occupationally equal” in their field?”, capitalism, patriarchy and deep-set misinformation on women’s physical ability to perform the job have been the largest obstacles. Also, for the question “How have women helped themselves to have long-term employment in these segregated fields?”, the interview subject “Evelyn” suggests that women remain steadfast on the job, while the research indicates also that women must continue to pursue these jobs to decrease gender segregation. 
CONCLUSION
Through women’s inclusion and acceptance into these occupations, the challenges these women have or will face can only further benefit the field and contribute to greater employment equality for all women. By focusing on blue-collar occupations, this research finds that these inclusionary measures can be applied across the spectrum of wage labor including male dominated, white-collar occupations in an effort to lessen female tokenism in all occupations. 
I hope this research can provide a current perspective to the challenges women face in their male dominated workplaces. I hope that by reading this research, these token participants (including employers, law makers and coworkers) embrace their work and continue to find a sense of accomplishment and pride within it.

BIBLIOGRAPHY

Agassi, Judity Buber. 1982. Comparing the Work Attitudes of Women and Men. Lexington Books.
Anker, Richard. 1988. Gender and Jobs, Sex segregation of occupations in the world. International Labor Office, Geneva.
Bagihole, Barbara. 2002. Women in Non-Traditional Occupations. Challenging Men. Palgrave Macmillian. New York.
Bradley, Harriet. 1989. Men’s Work, Women’s Work. University of Minnesota Press, Mineapolis.
Date-Bah, Eugenia. 1997. Introduction to Promoting Gender Equality at Work. Turning Vision into Reality. A study prepared for the International Labour Office within the framework of the Interdepartmental Project on Equality for Women in Employment. Zed Books Ltd. London and New York.
Field, Connie. 1980. The Life and Times of Rosie the Riveter. C.I.N.E. Golden Eagle.
Frank, Miriam and Marilyn Ziebarth and Connie Field. 1982. The Life and Times of Rosie the Riveter: The Story of Three Million Working Women During World War II. Emeryville, CA: Clarity Educational Productions.
Federal Glass Ceiling Commission. 1995. “Good for Business: Making Full Use of the Nation’s Human Capital: The Environmental Scan.” Washington, D.C. in Working Women. 1998. Greenhaven Press, Inc.
Forisha, Barbara and Barbara Goldman. 1981. Outsiders on the Inside. Women and Organizations. Prentice-Hall, Inc. Englewood Cliffs, N.J.
Hartmann, Heidi. 1976. “Capitalism, Patriarchy, and Job Segregation by Sex.” In Women and the Workplace: Implications of Occupational Segregation, edited by Martha Blaxall and Barbara Reagan. Chicago: The University of Chicago Press.
Kraus, Barbara (1993): “Tradeswomen Hit The Brick Wall.” Off our Backs. Washington: Feb 1993. Vol. 23, Iss. 2.
MacLean, Nancy: “The Hidden History of Affirmative Action: Working Women’s Struggles in the 1970’s and the Gender of Class.” Feminist Studies. College Park: Spring 1999. Vol. 25. Iss. 1.
Martin, Molly. 1988. Hard Hatted Women, Life on the job. Seal Press, Seattle.
Maume, David J., Jr. 1999. “Occupational Segregation and the Career Mobility of White Men and Women.” In Social Forces 77(4): 1433-1459.
Parr, Joy. 1988. “Desegregating the Sexual Division of Labour. A Transatlantic Case Study.” In Comparative Studies in Society and History. 30(3): 511-533.
Reskin, Barbara and Heidi I. Hartmann. 1986. Women’s Work, Men’s Work. Sex Segregation on the Job. National Academy Press. Washington, D.C.
Segrave, Kerry. 1994. The Sexual Harassment of Women in the Workplace, 1600 to 1993. McFarland & Company, Inc., Jefferson, North Carolina, and London.
Verderame, Katherine Ellen. 1998. “Experiences of Female Engineers Working in a Male Dominated Environment.” Masters of Science dissertation, Department of Psychology. San Jose State University, San Jose, CA.
Williams, Christine. L. 1993. “Introduction” Pp. 1-9 in Doing “Women’s Work”: Men in Nontraditional Occupations. Edited by Christine L. Williams. Sage Publications, Inc.
Wolshok, Mary Lindenstein. 1981. Blue Collar Women, Pioneers on the Male Frontier. Anchor Books, Anchor Press/Doubleday, Garden City, New York.
WOW (Wider Opportunities for Women) Viewed March, 2005. http://www.workplacesolutions.org/about/jobs.cfm
Yoder, Janice D. 1994. “Looking Beyond Numbers: The Effects of Gender Status, Job Prestige and Occupational Gender-Typing on Tokenism Processes.” Social Psychology Quarterly. 57(2): 150-159.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_
****** and I have been friends for, what, like 2 years? Just old pals.


me and lady O have a long history together. we're like thelma and louise except i'm a guy and neither of our names happen to be thelma or louise. oh, and we've never met, but other than that were just like them.


----------



## DutchB6 (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*

That makes sense


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DutchB6)*

It Does!


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_It Does!

i know!


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*

Me and my boyfriend (82Rocco) will have been together for 2years on March 3, 2006. We actually met becuase of prom... its a nice story... but i'll save that for later. My dad brought me up on cars, teaching me things every girl should know, and teaching me what he knew about VW's. When i met mike, he taught me so much more. He's the love of my life and we plan on getting married after nursing school. 
I love my VW stud... just the fact that he knows so much and he's so passionate about his cars, its a real turn on!


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (CabiKat)*

VW Stud?


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_VW Stud?

i wish i could've coined that first. damn.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (VentoVR6Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Girl* »_
Heres my love:










it's cool to see some else rocking crazy sideburns. i catch **** all the time for having mine.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*

I JUST shaved off my burns. think elvis style coming to a sharp point at my mouth.








il grow em back. i find it colder outside since they left.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*

i have lond side burns all the way down to my jaw line and about 2" wide. they were very elvis style but i had to tone it down a little for work. now they're just semi-elvis style.
i think it's funny that this thread started for dub chicks and has now turned into 2 guys talking about side burns. i love it. i think it's just cause the ladies are jelous of our sweet burns. they wish they had them cool burns of their own.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*

you should make stickers that say VW Stud...


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*

i would but it's just implied whenever i'm in my car. 
aaaawwwwwwwwww yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh boy!
haha i'm such a dork.


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_
i wish i could've coined that first. damn.

Yea i consider myself to be very lucky... and he damn well deserves a title like that!!










_Modified by CabiKat at 3:11 PM 12-12-2005_


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_you should make stickers that say VW Stud...

HAHAHAHHAHAHA!!!!! VW Stud is so taken... coin your own zippy saying...


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_it's cool to see some else rocking crazy sideburns. i catch **** all the time for having mine.

I hate you ******. Bring your sideburns TO ME


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (vrrmVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrrmVW* »_
I hate you ******. Bring your sideburns TO ME










O, you couldn't handle my sideburns thet're too widl and crazy for you. they're too wild and crazy for me. some times i'll wake up in the middle of the night and they'll be gone. so i'll wait up for them all night and when they finally get home they smell like cheap beer and sex. they need help.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_.... so i'll wait up for them all night and when they finally get home they smell like cheap beer and sex. 

Sounds like me and your side burns might just get along like peaches n' cream ******








(Now if you and those *wild and crazy* things get along with my GLI then we might need to arrange something.







)


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (vrrmVW)*
















i wish i took a pic of my burns...
they looked "KINDA" like this, but i was sportin a nice foo-man-choo too.









(that is not me)


_Modified by Kliener Fuchs at 7:00 AM 12-13-2005_


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*

those are super sweet man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KMSgolf (May 9, 2004)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*

This thread is out of controll, hahahahah i gave up on elvis chops they dont work for me, ive morphed into the chin strap, i dunno how long it will last i get bord quickly.


----------



## vrrmVW (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*

I got some the springs and struts for the wagon, but I don't think I'll put them on myself. I've done the suspension on both the '84 GLI and the '83 coupe last week, but when it comes to a new car, I get a bit nervous.
Anyone else? Know any good shops in the Sacramento area? Thx all


----------



## smokeygottapassat (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DUBQUEEN)*

'su9p sis?! ignore the ty9pos, this keyboard is all ****t u9p. can i use yor sony so i can 9pos my 9passat?


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (smokeygottapassat)*

keeping everything off topic, my burns should be presentable by a week.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*

we should change the title of this thread to, tell me about your rock'm burns. i cleaned mine up a little last nite. their still long just not as wild.







.


----------



## HRD GLI (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*

how about these?








http://www.cafepress.com/hrmedia/706921


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (HRD GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HRD GLI* »_how about these?








http://www.cafepress.com/hrmedia/706921

now thats bad ass. you need to make one that has older VW keys though.


----------



## CabiKat (May 4, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (HRD GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HRD GLI* »_how about these?








http://www.cafepress.com/hrmedia/706921

WHAT A CUTE SHIRT!!!


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (CabiKat)*

theres no pics of cabikat.


----------



## tornado jti (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*

keeping it off topic myself, too.
i have to ask, how the hell are out of control sideburns and long hair
attractive?
i never understood that when this "fad" came along. i mean, i use to 
look like that in high school and got made fun of(which was great actually). i clean myself up from the streetbum look, and look what happens?!!!!


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (tornado jti)*

well, my thing is Cut, Clean and Sharp. not Wild and smelling of old sex and dirty beer.... or is it the other way around? ether way. the dirty thing doesent work to well for me. nor the full beard yet.
props on pulling it off!


----------



## DutchB6 (Sep 25, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (Kliener Fuchs)*

Sideburns? Havent't got them anymore for a few years now. Actually, when I decide growing them back I look like a hairy baby's a$$.







This due to my shaved head btw. The only facial hair I can grow is a goaty for a few days. After those couple of days it's not funny anymore as it starts to itch and it's relatively high maintanance. I prefer the clean, shaved look


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (DutchB6)*

i'm not a dirty freak or anything i just like my long side burns. their nice and up kept as is the rest of my facial hair. i have a good combination of the 2 going on, long crazy sideburns and clean cut. my work environment wouldn't allow me to get all hippie and dirty (not that i would be a dirty hippie if i could).
plus if i shave my sideburns and my face i look like i'm twelve years old.
i have had hair on my chin and sideburns for so long now that they are a part of me. taking them off would be like removing an arm.


_Modified by ****** at 7:10 AM 12-15-2005_


----------



## camjr (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*

How did a thread about Dub Chicks turn into a discussion of men's sideburns???


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (camjr)*

i don't know, but it rocks.


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: ANY DUB CHICKS LIKE ME OUT THERE? (******)*

the chicks stoped talking. we couldent let this godley thread die. we took over.


----------

